# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Ευγενία Π. [Σωκράτης Ιασεμίδης - Socratis Iasemidis, Evgenia P.]

## nautikos

Ειναι πολλες οι παντοφλες που εργαζονται σαν RoRo πλοια. Μια απο αυτες που μου κανει εντυπωση για πολλους λογους ειναι η Ευγενια Π. Κατασκευασμενη το 1944 :shock: εκτελει τακτικα δρομολογια μεταξυ Ελευσινας και Δωδεκανησων. Περεπιπτοντως καποιος να μας ενημερωσει για το παρελθον της? (θα πρεπει να ειναι ή πολυ ενημερωμενος ή πολυ παλιος... :Very Happy: )

----------


## scoufgian

> Ειναι πολλες οι παντοφλες που εργαζονται σαν RoRo πλοια. Μια απο αυτες που μου κανει εντυπωση για πολλους λογους ειναι η Ευγενια Π. Κατασκευασμενη το 1944 :shock: εκτελει τακτικα δρομολογια μεταξυ Ελευσινας και Δωδεκανησων. Περεπιπτοντως καποιος να μας ενημερωσει για το παρελθον της? (θα πρεπει να ειναι ή πολυ ενημερωμενος ή πολυ παλιος...)


λοιπον ,σε συνεχεια του μηνυματος ,του φιλου naytikou,εχω να πω ,οτι το συμπαθητικο πλοιο ,το πετυχα στο λιμανι της Ροδου ,την πρωτη εβδομαδα του Αυγουστου.Ειχε αποκλειστει για 6 μερες στη Ροδο ,λογω των ανεμων που επνεαν στο Πελαγος.Συγκεκριμενα ,μετα απο ολιγολεπτη συνομιλια, που ειχαμε με το πλοιαρχο ,να επιβεβαιωσουμε, οτι το πλοιο συμμετειχε στην αποβαση της Νορμανδιας,ταξιδευει μεχρι και 6 μποφορ και εκτελει δρομολογια επικινδυνων φορτιων στα Δωδεκανησα.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12221

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12222

----------


## mastrokostas

> λοιπον ,σε συνεχεια του μηνυματος ,του φιλου naytikou,εχω να πω ,οτι το συμπαθητικο πλοιο ,το πετυχα στο λιμανι της Ροδου ,την πρωτη εβδομαδα του Αυγουστου.Ειχε αποκλειστει για 6 μερες στη Ροδο ,λογω των ανεμων που επνεαν στο Πελαγος.Συγκεκριμενα ,μετα απο ολιγολεπτη συνομιλια, που ειχαμε με το πλοιαρχο ,να επιβεβαιωσουμε, οτι το πλοιο συμμετειχε στην αποβαση της Νορμανδιας,ταξιδευει μεχρι και 6 μποφορ και εκτελει δρομολογια επικινδυνων φορτιων στα Δωδεκανησα.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12221
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12222


Η γέφυρα είναι όλα τα λεφτά .Ατομική !

----------


## scoufgian

> Η γέφυρα είναι όλα τα λεφτά .Ατομική !


αμα δεις και το τιμονι θα λυθεις στο γελιο.Δεν ξερω αν θυμασαι σε κατι ταινιες με πειρατες που ο καπετανιος εστριβε ενα τεραστιο κυκλικο τιμονι.Να φανταστεις οτι ειναι μεγαλυτερο σε διαμετρο απο τη μεση διαπλαση ενος μεσου ανθρωπου....:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## sea_serenade

Scoufgian. έχεις δίκιο για το τιμόνι. Διακρίνεται και στην φωτό σου. Τεράστιο!!!

----------


## nautikos

> Η γέφυρα είναι όλα τα λεφτά .Ατομική !


Αυστηρως ακαταλληλη ομως για ατομα με υψος μεγαλυτερο του 1,75μ...:lol:

----------


## kosmimi

> Ειναι πολλες οι παντοφλες που εργαζονται σαν RoRo πλοια. Μια απο αυτες που μου κανει εντυπωση για πολλους λογους ειναι η Ευγενια Π. Κατασκευασμενη το 1944 :shock: εκτελει τακτικα δρομολογια μεταξυ Ελευσινας και Δωδεκανησων. Περεπιπτοντως καποιος να μας ενημερωσει για το παρελθον της? (θα πρεπει να ειναι ή πολυ ενημερωμενος ή πολυ παλιος...)


Εργαζοταν και παλια(πολυ παλια) στο ΡΙΟ.Με το ονομα ΙΩΑΣΗΜΙΔΗΣ

----------


## Leo

Μιας και αναφέρθηκε το όνομα της Ευγενίας Π, βρήκα μια φωτογραφία απο το αρχείο μου, λήψη της 01.01.05, εν πλώ προς τα νησιά.

PICT0134.jpg

----------


## captain 83

H παντόφλα αυτή στην κυριολεξία οργώνει το Αιγαίο. Στις 28-10 την βρήκα στην Σκιάθο και την περασμένη βδομάδα στην Ρόδο.

----------


## scoufgian

> H παντόφλα αυτή στην κυριολεξία οργώνει το Αιγαίο. Στις 28-10 την βρήκα στην Σκιάθο και την περασμένη βδομάδα στην Ρόδο.


ετσι ειναι φιλε οπως τα λες.......

----------


## Ellinis

> Εργαζοταν και παλια(πολυ παλια) στο ΡΙΟ.Με το ονομα ΙΩΑΣΗΜΙΔΗΣ


Στο riverseainternational.co.uk είχε μπει παλιότερα μια φωτογραφία της ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑΣ Π. με τα παρακάτω σχόλια:




> Built at ???? in 1944, clearly an ex war-built landing craft, 498grt
> listed as ex SOKRATIS EASEMIDES in  1982
> Now used as a hazardous / heavy cargo ferry for Crete
> And more from Nektarios and Emmanuel ....





> She was donated to Greece after the second world war (we know that she took part in Normandy).
> She was SOKRATIS IASEMIDIS from 24-8-1946 to February 1982 and then became EVGENIA P. She was the FIRST ferry boat to work at the Rio-Antirrio route near Patras.

----------


## esperos

> Στο riverseainternational.co.uk είχε μπει παλιότερα μια φωτογραφία της ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑΣ Π. με τα παρακάτω σχόλια:
> 
> 
> [font=Book Antiqua]


Η  ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ  Π.  σε  παλαιότερη  φωτογραφία  της  στο  Λαύριο


ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π..jpg

----------


## CORFU

H γεφυρα που ειναι?.Στο Α deck η στο Β deck. Κουιζ!!!

----------


## Leo

> H γεφυρα που ειναι?.Στο Α deck η στο Β deck. Κουιζ!!!


 
Μιας κι έπεσε στην πλώρη μου στην περιήγηση μου το Σάββατο, στον κόλπο των θαυμάτων νομίζω ότι κέρδισα το κουίζ ε? Το δώρο μου θα είναι μια από τις πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες που πάντα μας χαρίζεις φίλε μου CORFU!

Η λύση  :Very Happy: 

P1120986.jpg

----------


## captain 83

Λίγο μεγαλύτερο να έφτιαχναν το τιμόνι για να έβγαινε και έξω από την γέφυρα.

----------


## gtogias

Η γνωστή Ευγενία Π επιστρέφει στο Κερατσίνι από ένα ακόμη δρομολόγιο μεταφοράς καυσίμων, αυτή τη φορά για την πατρίδα, Μάιος 2007

----------


## xara

> *Evgenia P λίγο πριν το Σούνιο,Παρασκευή 25 Σεπτεμβρίου!*


 Πολύ καλές φωτο!  :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στο θεμα των Πατρων, ο φιλος Γιωργος  (_Trakman_) ανεβασε δυο σπανιοτατες φωτογραφιες  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=263341&postcount=96 απο τα Μαραγκοπουλεια της 19ης Αυγουστου 1956! Τα Μαραγκοπουλεια ηταν μια γνωστη εκδηλωση κολυμβητικων αγωνων και υδατοσφαιρισεως στην Πατρα που ξεκινησε το 1950. 

SI2.jpg
SI1.jpg
Η πηγη ειναι:  Φώτο: Δημήτρης Τριανταφύλλου, Τάκης Φλώρος  Από: Πάτρα 1947-1964  Μικρή Φωτογραφική Διαδρομή  Συλλογή Ν. Ε. Τόλη  Εξάντας 

Το πορθμειο (ferry boat) ανοικτου τυπου που παρουσιαζεται τοσο ξεκαθαρα εδω ειναι _το πιο ιστορικο πλοιο τετοιου τυπο__υ_ και δεν μπορω παρα να το παρουσιασω εδω κατ' εξαιρεση.

Ονομαζεται _Σωκρατης Ιασεμιδης_ και πηρε το ονομα του απο ενα γνωστο εκπαιδευτικο *** με το ιδιο ονομα που εζησε απο το 1878 μεχρι το 1931.

 Φυσικα ανεφερα το πορθμειο αυτο (οπως και ο Παπυρος Λαρους του 1963) στο θεμα ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑ 1963 εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=79544.  Παρουσιαζεται εκει σαν πορθμειο 492 τοννων.

Λοιπον, αυτο το πλοιο _ηταν το πρωτο πορθμειο που μπηκε στην γραμμη Ριου−Αντιρριου και −αν δεν κανω λαθος− ηταν το πρωτο  πορθμειο ανοικτου τυπου που ταξιδεψε στην Ελλαδα_. Αλλα εκτος απο αυτη την γραμμη, εγω το θυμαμαι πολυ καλα και στην γραμμη Αρκιτσας−Αιδηψου γυρω στα 1968−70!
______________
***
Συμφωνα με το δημοσιευμα της Θεσσαλονικιωτικης εφημεριδας Μακεδονια απο τις 15 Φεβρουαριου 1931, ο *Σωκρατης Ιασεμιδης* ηταν ο ιδρυτης πολλων συνεταιρισμων και εργατικων οργανωσεων και, αργοτερα, ενας απο τους πρωτους καθηγητες της Ανωτατης Γεωπονικης Σχολης.
19310215 Iasemidhs1.jpg19310215 Iasemidhs2.jpg19310215 Iasemidhs3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το πορθμειο (ferry boat) αυτο φαινεται οτι ηλθε στην Ελλαδα αμεσως μετα τον Δευτερο Παγκοσμιο Πολεμο.  Στην _Ελευθερια_ της 14ης Δεκεμβριου 1946 αναφερεται οτι ξαναρχισε δρομολογια "ως προτερον".
19461214 Ias.jpg

Στις 11 Σεπτεμβριου 1949 ξαναεμφανιζεται στην _Ελευθερια_. Και τις δυο φορες ανηκε στην Κεντρικη Υπηρεσια Διαχειρισεως Εγχωριων Προϊoντων (ΚΥΔΕΠ) κατι που μου φαινεται παραξενο, εκτος αν το χρησιμοποιουσαν περισσοτερο για μεταφορα φορτηγων.
19490911 Iasem.jpg

Στο σημειο αυτο θελω να αναδημοσιευσω ενα μικρο σχολιο του φιλου Αρη (_Ellinis_) στο http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...6&postcount=20




> Στο riverseainternational.co.uk είχε μπει παλιότερα μια φωτογραφία της ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑΣ Π. με τα παρακάτω σχόλια:





> She was donated to Greece after the second world war (we know that she took part in Normandy). She was *SOKRATIS IASEMIDIS* from 24-8-1946 to February 1982 and then became _EVGENIA P_. She was the FIRST ferry boat to work at the Rio-Antirrio route near Patras.




και



> Built at ???? in 1944, clearly an ex war-built landing craft, 498grt  listed as ex *SOKRATIS EASEMIDES* in  1982   Now used as a hazardous / heavy cargo ferry for Crete


Φαινεται οτι το *Ιασεμιδης* εγινε το *Ευγενια Π* μετα το 1982, μι και υπαρχουν μερικες φωτογραφιες του εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...80&postcount=6
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?y=146935&postcount=23

Και εδω μια μικρη παρουσιαση διαφορων παλαιων πορθμιων ανοικτου τυπου απο τις 13 Απριλιου 1960. Aναφερει μερικα απο τα  ηρωικα παμπαλαια πορθμεια

19600413 Iasem.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω προσθετω ενα ωραιο και κατατοπιστικο αρθρο για τα Ελληνικα πορθμεια απο το _Εμπρος_ της *17ης Μαιου 1964*. Αναφερει την ιστορια των πορθμειων στην Ελλαδα και ιδιως των μεγαλων γραμμων της εποχης εκεινης... Φυσικα η φωτογραφια ειναι το (νεαρου τοτε) *Εγνατια

*Το _Σωκρατης Ιασεμιδης_ αναφερεται σαν το πρωτο πορθμειο

19640517 Iasem1.jpg
19640517 Iasem2.jpg

Για μενα, το παλαιοτερο Ελληνικο πορθμειο ειναι αυτο που δειχνεται στην παρα κατω καρτ ποσταλ και για το οποιο ο φιλος _Theostam_ εχει γραψει (μεταξυ αλλων) τα εξης
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=52892&page=2



> H φώτο με το ferry είναι από τη δυτική άκρη της Διώρυγας (Ποσειδωνία). Στο παρακάτω link θα δείτε το δισέγγονο του ferry της φώτο κάπου στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1980.
> http://www.aedik.gr/gallery/. Η φωτό πάνω αριστερά δείχνει το τελικό στάδιο της εξέλιξης του συγκεκριμένου ferry (στην περιοχή ήταν γνωστό ως πέραμα).
> 
> Υπήρχαν δύο περάματα (sic :smile ένα στο δυτικό άκρο (Ποσειδωνία) και ένα στο Ανατολικό (Ισθμια). Λειτουργούσαν από το 1893 μέχρι το 1986 όταν και αντικαταστάθηκαν με τις βυθιζόμενες γέφυρες που υπάρχουν μεχρι και σήμερα. Δυστυχώς η Διεύθυνση της Διώρυγας θεώρησε ότι το πέραμα ήταν μια άσχημη ανάμνηση του παρελθόντος και συνεπώς σήμερα πολύ λίγα μένουν για να το θυμίζουν (κάποια ερείπια δίπλα στην βυθιζόμενη γέφυρα των Ισθμίων).
> 
> Η χρησιμότητα τους ήταν πολύ μεγάλη για τους κατοίκους της περιοχής και ιδιαίτερα στα Ίσθμια (η Διώρυγα κόβει το χωριό στη μέση). Κάποιος για να πάει από την μία πλευρά της διώρυγας στην άλλη (με τα πόδια) μέσω της Γέφυρας του Ισθμού θέλει περίπου 1 ώρα και 20 λεπτά ενώ με το πέραμα χρειαζόταν περίπου 5 λεπτά. Σκεφθείτε πόσο σημαντικό ήταν αυτό σε μια εποχή που δεν υπήρχαν αυτοκίνητα.


Passage of Canal.jpg

Και δυο ακομη αποκομματα για το _Σωκρατης Ιασεμιδης_ απο τις 22 Ιανουαριου 1967 και τις 6 Μαρτιου 1974
19670122 Ias.jpg19740306 Ias.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σπανια καρτ ποσταλ του πρωτου πορθμειου *Σωκρατης Ιασεμιδης* στην Ναυπακτο, μαλλον στις αρχες της δεκαετιας του 1950

Naupaktos.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> Σπανια καρτ ποσταλ του πρωτου πορθμειου *Σωκρατης Ιασεμιδης* στην Ναυπακτο, μαλλον στις αρχες της δεκαετιας του 1950
> 
> Naupaktos.jpg


Επιτέλους και μια φωτογραφία που δείχνει το πλοίο ολόκληρο. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Nicholas που τη μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.

----------


## a.molos

Αγαπητέ Νικόλα, προσωπικά σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την καταπληκτική φωτό που ανέβασες, καθώς είμαι λάτρης των παλιών πορθμείων και ειδικότερα αυτών της γραμμής Ριου-Αντιρίου.
Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι στην πρώτη παραλία της Ναυπάκτου, στην Ψανή, όπου εκεί που στέκεται η κοπέλα υπάρχει μικρό ποταμάκι που χύνεται στη θάλασσα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το 1955 το πλοιο πουληθηκε σε ιδιωτες. Εδω ανακοινωση της 24ης Απριλιου 1955

19550424 Iasemides.jpg

----------


## avenger

> Αγαπητέ Νικόλα, προσωπικά σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την καταπληκτική φωτό που ανέβασες, καθώς είμαι λάτρης των παλιών πορθμείων και ειδικότερα αυτών της γραμμής Ριου-Αντιρίου.
> Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι στην πρώτη παραλία της Ναυπάκτου, στην Ψανή, όπου εκεί που στέκεται η κοπέλα υπάρχει μικρό ποταμάκι που χύνεται στη θάλασσα.



Μάλλον είναι Γρίμποβο (από Ψανή δεν βλέπειςτο κάστρο όπως στη φωτο) εκτός
κι αν εννοείς Γρίμποβο γιατί εκεί υπάρχουν ακόμα ποταμάκια Αντώνη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αεροφωτογραφίες της παντόφλας Ευγενία Π στο Αθηνιό 17/04/2010. Για όλους τους φίλους :Razz:  

ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π 01 17-04-2010.jpg

ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π 02 17-04-2010.jpg

----------


## CORFU

ομορφεs φωτο Παντελη αλλα και τρελεs κατασκευεs παντοφλαs

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αντιρριον στην δεκαετια 1960
Πηγη: http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...DP34.04.07.JPG
Αφιερωμενο στον _a.molos

_Antirrio.jpg

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων της βιβλιοθηκης του ΕΛΙΑ  παρουσιαζω μια ωραιοτατη φωτογραφια των ατχων της δεκαετιας του 1960 με τρια θρυλικα πορθμεια ντυμενα "στα καλα τους".
Πηγη: http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=563435

Φωτογράφος        Παπαδήμος, Δημήτρης (Δημήτρη, Dimitri)
Τίτλος       −
Τόπος       Αντίρριο
Χρονολογία       1960 δεκαετία
Διαστάσεις       6x6
Μέγεθος       
Κωδικός       DP34.04.10


Τα τρια πορθμεια ειναι: 

Στη μεση ο *Σωκρατης Ιασεμιδης* (492 τοννων)  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=80463

Μπροστα μας το *Ροδος*  (600 τοννων) http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=105866

Πισω στο βαθος το _Μελινα_  (270 τοννων)

Antirrion.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αγαπητέ Νικόλα, προσωπικά σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την καταπληκτική φωτό που ανέβασες, καθώς είμαι λάτρης των παλιών πορθμείων και ειδικότερα αυτών της γραμμής Ριου-Αντιρίου.
> Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι στην πρώτη παραλία της Ναυπάκτου, στην Ψανή, όπου εκεί που στέκεται η κοπέλα υπάρχει μικρό ποταμάκι που χύνεται στη θάλασσα.


Φιλε Αντωνη

Ανεβαζω εδω μια σπανια φετογραφια του Γιωργου Βαφειαδακη απο το 1931 (φωτογραφια στην ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου)) που παρουσιαζει την *Ναυπακτο* απο την ιδια γωνια οπως η φωτογραφια της δεκαετιας 1960 με το πορθμειο Ιασεμιδης, Συγκρινατε ποσο λιγο αλλαξε η πολη απο το 1931 μεχρι το 1961 και ποσο πολυ απο το 1961 μεχρι το 2010

Ν

Naupaktos 1931 G Vafiadakis.JPG

Naupaktos0.jpg

*Σωκρατης Ιασεμιδης* στην Ναυπακτο (blow up)

Ia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στο σημειο αυτο θελω να αναδημοσιευσω ενα μικρο σχολιο του φιλου Αρη (_Ellinis_) στο http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...6&postcount=20
> 
> ..............
> Φαινεται οτι το *Ιασεμιδης* εγινε το *Ευγενια Π* μετα το 1982



Μια φωτογραφια του *Ευγενια Π* απο την δεκαετια του 1980 βρισκεται στη ιστοσελιδα του VKP Group    http://www.vkpgroup.gr/el/services/s11.htm


Eugenia P.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ευγενία Π όταν περνούσε τη δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας στις 29/07/2010. Χαρισμένες σε manoubras 33, CORFU, Thanasis89, Appia_1978 και όλους τους φίλους της παντόφλας :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 

ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π 09 29-07-2010.jpg

ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π 10 29-07-2010.jpg

----------


## Tsikalos

> Αεροφωτογραφίες της παντόφλας Ευγενία Π στο Αθηνιό 17/04/2010. Για όλους τους φίλους 
> 
> 
> 
> ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π 02 17-04-2010.jpg


Τι ταξίδι να έκανε άραγε;

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού σήμερα γιορτάζει να του πούμε Χρόνια Πολλά και επείσης σε όλους γιορτάζουν.
Ας δούμε το ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π στις 17-04-2010 στον Αθηνιό. Για όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π 02 17-04-2010.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σημερα ο φιλος Espresso Venezia μας εστειλε σε μια αλλη ιστοσελιδα για το Αντιρριο απο την οποια βρηκα μια απιθανη φωτογραφια του προπαππου ολων των Ελληνικων φερρυ μπωτ, του *Σωκρατη Ιασεμιδη*. Ετσι για να βλεπουμε πως ζουσαμε πριν 60 χρονια! Το πορθμειο αυτο το προλαβα οταν εργαζομουν ενα καλοκαιρι τριτοετης σαν χημικος στην ΒΕΣΟ στην Πατρα. 

IASEMIDIS.jpg
Πηγη¨http://antirrionaypaktias.blogspot.c...h/label/photos

Το _Ευγενια Π_ δεμενο στην Ελευσινα. Το φερρυ μπωτ ειναι το παλαι ποτε *Σωκρατης Ιασεμιδης*

Eugenia 1.jpg Eugenia 2.jpg
Πηγη¨http://www.fluidr.com/places/Greece/Attiki/Elefsis

----------


## Apostolos

Μερικές φώτο απο το ιστορικό σκάφος οσο ταξίδευε... Με ελάχιστη ταχύτητα και μια φωνή καπετάνιου στο VHF λές και πετάχτηκε απο πειρατική ταινία... Με το background να έχει πουλάκια και το ραδιοφωνάκι να παίζει φούλ λαϊκά

evgenia p (1).jpg evgenia p (3).jpg evgenia p (2).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ευγενία Π σε δύο ωραίες πόζες του τον Απρίλη του 2010 στον Αθηνιό. 

ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π 03 17-04-2010.jpgΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π 04 17-04-2010.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο τις πρωτες ανακοινωσεις για το *Σωκρατης Ιασεμιδης* απο το _ΒΗΜΑ_ της 18ης Οκτωβριου 1947.

19471018 Iasemides Vima.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

ΣΙ.jpg_
Espresso Venezia_ καιρος ειναι εσυ και ο Εμμανουηλ να μας δωσετε τα αρχικα του θρυλικου Σωκρατη Ιασεμιδη του πρωτου μεταπολεμικου πορθμειου στην γραμμη Πατρων Κρυονεριου και μετα Πατρων Αντιρριου και Ριου Αντιρριου.  Ξερουμε βεβαια οτι ελαβε μερος στην αποβαση της Νορμανδιας αλλα ποιος ηταν ο αριθμος του και πως ηλθε στην Ελλαδα;

Το πλοιο το χρησιμοποιουσαν στην Πατρα και σαν την μια πλευρα ....  του προχειρου κολυμβητηριου στο λιμανι των Πατρων.  Για κοιταξτε εδω απο τα Μαραγκοπουλεια του 1956!.....

attachment.jpgattachment.jpgattachment.jpg


Και αυτη η φωτογραφια μας θυμιζει τον μεγαλυτερο κολυμβητη στην ιστορια των Πατρων, τον θρυλικο Νικο Ζαχαροπουλο, πρωταθλητη για πολλα χρονια στο προσθιο (πολυ πριν "βγει" ο Κουτουμανης και οι νεωτεροι) που ελαβε μερος και στους Ολυμπιακους της Ρωμης του 1960...  Δυστυχως ο Νικος δεν ειναι πια μαζι μας μιας και εφυγε για την μεγαλη πισινα τον περασμενο Δεκεμβριο.... http://noppatras.blogspot.com/

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> _Espresso Venezia_ καιρος ειναι εσυ και ο Εμμανουηλ να μας δωσετε τα αρχικα του θρυλικου Σωκρατη Ιασεμιδη του πρωτου μεταπολεμικου πορθμειου στην γραμμη Πατρων Κρυονεριου και μετα Πατρων Αντιρριου και Ριου Αντιρριου.  Ξερουμε βεβαια οτι ελαβε μερος στην αποβαση της Νορμανδιας αλλα ποιος ηταν ο αριθμος του και πως ηλθε στην Ελλαδα;


Aγαπητέ φίλε να είστε σίγουρος ότι αν γνώριζα τα αρχικά (υποθέτω εννοείτε στοιχεία) θα τα είχα ήδη παραθέσει. 

Για το πράγματι θρυλικό _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ - ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π_ τα μόνα αρχικά στοιχεία που γνωρίζουμε είναι ότι κατασκευάστηκε το _1944_ (από τις βάσεις δεδομένων) και ότι εγγράφηκε στα Ελληνικά νηολόγια με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 987_ το _1946_ (Αύγουστο ???). Από εκεί και πέρα, δεν υπάρχει κανένα στοιχείο για τον αριθμό με τον οποίον κατασκευάστηκε (LCT ???) και κατά συνέπεια δεν μπορούμε ούτε να γνωρίζουμε αν η κατασκευή του έγινε στην Βρετανία (το πιθανότερο) ή στην Αμερική, ούτε να είμαστε και απόλυτα βέβαιοι για την συμμετοχή του στην απόβαση της Νορμανδίας (κάτι που έχει αναφερθεί πολλές φορές, το έχω γράψει και εγώ, αλλά επαναλαμβάνω, δεν υπάρχουν επίσημα στοιχεία που να το επιβεβαιώνουν).

Άρα, προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον, μόνο εικασίες μπορούμε να κάνουμε για το πως βρέθηκε στην χώρα μας. Το πιθανότερο για μένα (αν θέλετε την γνώμη μου), είναι το να βρισκόταν ήδη στην χώρα μας με το τέλος του Β.Π.Π., να εγκαταλείφθηκε εδώ πιθανώς ημί-κατεστραμμένο  από κάποια επιχείρηση, και να περιήλθε στο κράτος το οποίο μετά το πούλησε - παραχώρησε στην ΚΥΔΕΠ. Να πω εδώ ότι στις λίστες με τα εκατοντάδες LCT πολεμικά αποβατικά του Β.Π.Π. που παραθέτει το uboat.net, υπάρχουν πολλές αναφορές για πλοία LCT Mk3 & Mk4 που "χάθηκαν" κατά την διάρκεια του πολέμου με τις παρακάτω περιγραφές (ως παραδείγματα).

_Lost on 9 July 1944, place and cause unknown
Damaged place and cause unknown, written off as a total loss on 23 November 1944
Lost in the Mediterranean in February 1944
Lost by unknown cause in the Mediterranean on 1 October 1944
Destroyed by an explosion on 20 July 1944, place unknown
Mined and sunk on 13 June 1944, place unknown

_Δεν μπορούμε να αποκλείσουμε την πιθανότητα το _ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_, ο "πατριάρχης" της "Ελληνικής παντόφλας", να ήταν ένα από αυτά τα δεκάδες χαμένα πλοία, για τα οποία δεν αναφέρεται ο τόπος όπου κατεστράφησαν - βυθίστηκαν - εγκαταλείφθηκαν.

Για να έρθουμε στο σήμερα, το ιστορικότατο αυτό πλοίο εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται παροπλισμένο και εγκαταλελειμμένο τον τελευταίο ενάμισι χρόνο στην Ελευσίνα.

01.jpg
_Παροπλισμένο στην Ελευσίνα, 2011-2012_
02.jpg

Και με την ευκαιρία αυτού του ποστ, θα ήθελα να παραθέσω κάποιες σκέψεις μου που είχα γράψει πριν λίγο καιρό σε άλλο ναυτιλιακό φόρουμ.




> Το πρώτο πλοίο ανοικτού τύπου που δούλεψε ως πορθμείο στη χώρα μας, και  ξεκίνησε βέβαια την γραμμή Ρίου - Αντίρριου το 1946, αφού προηγουμένως  είχε προλάβει να συμμετάσχει και στην επιχείρηση-καταλύτης του Β'  Παγκοσμίου πολέμου, την απόβαση στη Νορμανδία ως πολεμικό αποβατικό.  Δούλεψε επί 35 χρόνια, εως το 1981, ως Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ, και έκτοτε μέχρι το 2011  ως Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ "αλωνίζοντας" όλα τα Ελληνικά πελάγη. Ο προπομπός των 300  περίπου πλοίων που κατασκευάστηκαν τις επόμενες δεκαετίες σε ναυπηγεία  στην χώρα μας, δούλεψαν σε όλη την Ελλάδα και κοινώς τα αποκαλούμε  "παντόφλες".
> 
> Και αυτό το πλοίο συνεχίζει να υπάρχει μέχρι και  σήμερα, παροπλισμένο και εγκαταλελειμμένο στην μοίρα του στην Ελευσίνα,  μέχρι κάποια μέρα να βουλιάξει ή να πάει για παλιοσίδερα.
> 
> Αν  ζούσαμε σε κάποια άλλη χώρα, ίσως (για να μην πω σίγουρα) το _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ  ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ - ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π_ με την ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ και τα στοιχεία που κουβαλάει, να  "στόλιζε" κάποια αποβάθρα, τραβηγμένο έξω ή και εντός υγρού στοιχείου.  Ας πούμε, κάποια αντίστοιχη αχανή και άχαρη (στην οποία θα έδινε και  χρώμα) με αυτή του Ρίου όπου και ήταν το πλοίο που άνοιξε την γραμμή και  έμεινε και 35 ολάκερα χρόνια. Τι τα θες, από πολιτισμό (στα λόγια)  μεγαλουργούμε....... Πόσα άραγε χρήματα θα στοίχιζε να το αγόραζε πχ. η  νομαρχία ή η δημαρχία της Πάτρας, ή ακόμα και οι πλοιοκτήτες της  κοινοπραξίας, και να το διατηρήσουν μετά πάμφθηνα ως "μουσείο" με  ανηρτημμένες 10 - 20 μεγεθύνσεις από παλιές φωτογραφίες με πλοία της  γραμμής στο σαλόνι του και την διάθεση στον κόσμο που θα το επισκεπτόταν  ενός απλού μικρού προσπέκτους με την ιστορία τόσο του ίδιου του πλοίου  όσο και της ιστορικής γραμμής ??? Ή έστω -αν κάτι τέτοιο ήταν εξόχως  ...δαπανηρό- απλά ως ιστορικό έκθεμα, χωρίς να υπάρχει δηλαδή πρόσβαση  στο εσωτερικό του για το κοινό, και κάθε δύο τρία χρόνια να το περνάνε  "δύο κουβάδες μπογιά" ???

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αν  ζούσαμε σε κάποια άλλη χώρα, ίσως (για να μην πω σίγουρα) το _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ  ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ - ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π_  με την ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ και τα στοιχεία που κουβαλάει, να  "στόλιζε" κάποια  αποβάθρα, τραβηγμένο έξω ή και εντός υγρού στοιχείου.  Ας πούμε, κάποια  αντίστοιχη αχανή και άχαρη (στην οποία θα έδινε και  χρώμα) με αυτή του  Ρίου όπου και ήταν το πλοίο που άνοιξε την γραμμή και  έμεινε και 35  ολάκερα χρόνια. Τι τα θες, από πολιτισμό (στα λόγια)   μεγαλουργούμε....... Πόσα άραγε χρήματα θα στοίχιζε να το αγόραζε πχ. η   νομαρχία ή η δημαρχία της Πάτρας, ή ακόμα και οι πλοιοκτήτες της   κοινοπραξίας, και να το διατηρήσουν μετά πάμφθηνα ως "μουσείο" με   ανηρτημμένες 10 - 20 μεγεθύνσεις από παλιές φωτογραφίες με πλοία της   γραμμής στο σαλόνι του και την διάθεση στον κόσμο που θα το επισκεπτόταν   ενός απλού μικρού προσπέκτους με την ιστορία τόσο του ίδιου του πλοίου   όσο και της ιστορικής γραμμής ??? Ή έστω -αν κάτι τέτοιο ήταν εξόχως   ...δαπανηρό- απλά ως ιστορικό έκθεμα, χωρίς να υπάρχει δηλαδή πρόσβαση   στο εσωτερικό του για το κοινό, και κάθε δύο τρία χρόνια να το περνάνε   "δύο κουβάδες μπογιά" ???


Συμφωνω απολυτα... Προκειται για ιστορικο πλοιο που το ξεραμε καλα και το ειχαμε παρει πολλες φορες.  Ειναι λυπηρον οτι δεν σκεφτηκε κανεις να το διατηρησει.. Ειχα κανει μια αναλογη καμπανια για το *Ολυμπια* προ 3-ετιας αλλα κανενας δεν ηθελε να βοηθησει.  Χαθηκε και αυτο το πλοιο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο συγκεντρωση της Ενωσεως Κεντρου (του Γεωργιου Παπανδρεου) στην Πατρα στις 1 Ιουλιου 1962 απο το βιβλιο: Πάτρα  1947-1964  Μικρή Φωτογραφική Διαδρομή  Συλλογή Ν. Ε. Τόλη,  Εξάντας. Νομιζω οτι το πορθμειο στο βαθος ειναι το *Σωκρατης Ιασεμιδης*.
Ιασεμιδης 07011962.jpg

Φώτογραφια: Δημήτρης Τριανταφύλλου, Τάκης Φλώρος

----------


## Espresso Venezia

"Ακόμα εδώ" το 70χρονο ιστορικό πλοίο, με τον καταπέλτη στη θάλασσα σαν να συμμετέχει σε μία ακόμα -την τελευταία- απόβαση.

03.jpg
_Ελευσίνα - Μάρτιος 2013_

Μετρημένες οι μέρες του πλέον, αφού όπως έμαθα, αρκετά σύντομα πρόκειται να δωθεί για scrap. Nα αναφέρουμε τις ακριβείς του διαστάσεις, 57,43m μήκος και 12,50m πλάτος, καθώς και την ολική του χωρητικότητα, Κ.Ο.Χ. 433,82t. Στοιχεία εκ των οποίων προκύπτει ότι ανήκε στον τύπο LCT Mk4.

04.jpg
_Ελευσίνα - Μάρτιος 2013_

Nα πούμε τέλος ότι είχε δεχθεί τουλάχιστον τέσσερις (καταγεγγραμμένες) ανακατασκευές. Τα έτη 1967, 1974, 1984 και 1998. Στην ανακατασκευή του 1974 είχανε τοποθετηθεί στο πλοίο νέες μηχανές, KELVIN UK 2X415 HP.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> "Ακόμα εδώ" το 70χρονο ιστορικό πλοίο, με τον καταπέλτη στη θάλασσα σαν να συμμετέχει σε μία ακόμα -την τελευταία- απόβαση.
> ..............
> 
> Nα πούμε τέλος ότι είχε δεχθεί τουλάχιστον τέσσερις (καταγεγγραμμένες) ανακατασκευές. Τα έτη 1967, 1974, 1984 και 1998. Στην ανακατασκευή του 1974 είχανε τοποθετηθεί στο πλοίο νέες μηχανές, KELVIN UK 2X415 HP.


Φυσικα ειναι λυπηρο οτι θα χαθει και αυτο το ιστορικο πλοιο, μαλιστα σε κατασταση πολυ καλυτερη απο πολλα παλια Ελληνικα πορθμεια που κατεληξαν στην Δυτικη Αφρικη.  Αλλα εχω μια απλη ερωτηση.. Ποιο ηταν το ιδιατερο χαρακτηριστικο _αυτου_ του πορθμειου (σε σχεση με ολα τα αλλα) που το εκανε να χρησιμοποιειται προσοδοφορα ( :Wink:  για 70 χρονια;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν νομίζω να είχε κάποιο "ιδιαίτερο χαρακτηριστικό" τουλάχιστον κατασκευαστικά στην αρχική του μορφή, έναντι στα άλλα πρώην πολεμικά αποβατικά που δούλεψαν ως πορθμεία στην χώρα μας. Πιθανότατα οφείλεται καθαρά σε τυχαίο γεγονός ότι το πρώτο πρώην αποβατικό που μετασκευάστηκε σε πορθμείο έμελλε να είναι και το τελευταίο διαγράφοντας μία πορεία εβδομήντα χρόνων "εν δράσει". Άλλα πουλήθηκαν νωρίς στο εξωτερικό, άλλα μετατράπηκαν σε φορτηγά ή φορτηγίδες και κατόπιν οδηγήθηκαν σε διάλυση.

Εξ ίσου πιθανόν είναι το να συντηρήθηκε πολύ καλύτερα από τα υπόλοιπα πρώην αποβατικά, μην ξεχνάμε άλλωστε τις τέσσερις (επίσημα) ανακατασκευές που δέχθηκε σε διαφορετικές δεκαετίες και τις οποίες ανέφερα πιό πάνω. Και λέω "επίσημα" γιατί η πρώτη ανακατασκευή αναφέρεται ότι έγινε το 1967. Σίγουρα είχε προηγηθεί άλλη ή και άλλες, μιας και είναι εντελώς απίθανο μέχρι το 1967 να δούλευε ως επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό με την αρχική του μορφή με την οποία είχε κατασκευαστεί.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ........ Και λέω "επίσημα" γιατί η πρώτη ανακατασκευή αναφέρεται ότι έγινε το 1967. 
> 
> Σίγουρα είχε προηγηθεί άλλη ή και άλλες, μιας και είναι εντελώς απίθανο μέχρι το 1967 να δούλευε ως επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό με την αρχική του μορφή με την οποία είχε κατασκευαστεί.


Εχεις απολυτο δικιο. Προβληματα στις 26 Νοεμβριου 1946.

19461126 Iasem.jpg


Και αργοτερα ιδου η σπουδαια ειδηση της 18ης Οκτωβριου 1947 απο το _ΒΗΜΑ_.

19471018 Iasemides Vima.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αρχίζω πλέον να έχω την πεποίθηση ότι ποτέ δεν θα μπορέσουμε να μάθουμε ποιό πρώην αποβατικό του Β'Π.Π. ήταν το πρώτο πορθμείο ανοιχτού τύπου που δούλεψε στη χώρα μας, το ιστορικό _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ - ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π_, με ποιό "κωδικό" όνομα δηλαδή είχε κατασκευαστεί το 1944 (LCT ???), στοιχείο βέβαια που θα μας οδηγούσε με ασφάλεια στο να βρούμε ακολούθως σε ποιά χώρα και ναυπηγείο είχε γίνει η ναυπήγηση του, ίσως και σε ποιές επιχειρήσεις είχε λάβει μέρος κατά τον πόλεμο.

Σε αποψινή τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα με την ευγενεστάτη πλοιοκτήτρια του, στο ονοματεπώνυμο της οποίας οφείλει το πλοίο το επί τριακονταετίας σημερινό όνομα του, δεν προέκυψε -παρ' ότι ήλπιζα- κανένα νέο στοιχείο. Η ευγενεστάτη κ. Ευγενία Π. δεν γνώριζε κανένα μη γνωστό σε εμάς στοιχείο για την ιστορία του πλοίου. Μου είπε ότι στα επίσημα χαρτιά του δεν αναφέρεται κανένα άλλο όνομα πριν το _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_, και ότι εξ' όσων γνωρίζει, με αυτό το όνομα ναυπηγήθηκε. Τονίζω το "ναυπηγήθηκε" μιας και αυτός ήταν ο όρος που χρησιμοποίησε και όχι "μετασκευάστηκε" ή "ανακατασκευάστηκε".

Φυσικά δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να ναυπηγήθηκε το πλοίο εξ' αρχής στην Ελλάδα, και μάλιστα εν έτει 1944. Αυτό που πλέον μόνο να υποθέσω μπορώ, είναι ότι βρέθηκε στην χώρα μας κατά τον Β'Π.Π., εγκαταλείφθηκε εδώ ίσως με σοβαρές ζημιές -όπως έχω γράψει και σε παλαιότερο μου ποστ- και όταν το 1946 επισκευάστηκε, νηολογήθηκε και δρομολογήθηκε, αυτό έγινε ως "νέα κατασκευή" πλέον.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αρχίζω πλέον να έχω την πεποίθηση ότι ποτέ δεν θα μπορέσουμε να μάθουμε ποιό πρώην αποβατικό του Β'Π.Π. ήταν το πρώτο πορθμείο ανοιχτού τύπου που δούλεψε στη χώρα μας, το ιστορικό _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ - ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π_, με ποιό "κωδικό" όνομα δηλαδή είχε κατασκευαστεί το 1944 (LCT ???), στοιχείο βέβαια που θα μας οδηγούσε με ασφάλεια στο να βρούμε ακολούθως σε ποιά χώρα και ναυπηγείο είχε γίνει η ναυπήγηση του, ίσως και σε ποιές επιχειρήσεις είχε λάβει μέρος κατά τον πόλεμο.
> 
> Σε αποψινή τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα με την ευγενεστάτη πλοιοκτήτρια του, στο ονοματεπώνυμο της οποίας οφείλει το πλοίο το επί τριακονταετίας σημερινό όνομα του, δεν προέκυψε -παρ' ότι ήλπιζα- κανένα νέο στοιχείο. Η ευγενεστάτη κ. Ευγενία Π. δεν γνώριζε κανένα μη γνωστό σε εμάς στοιχείο για την ιστορία του πλοίου. Μου είπε ότι στα επίσημα χαρτιά του δεν αναφέρεται κανένα άλλο όνομα πριν το _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_, και ότι εξ' όσων γνωρίζει, με αυτό το όνομα ναυπηγήθηκε. Τονίζω το "ναυπηγήθηκε" μιας και αυτός ήταν ο όρος που χρησιμοποίησε και όχι "μετασκευάστηκε" ή "ανακατασκευάστηκε".
> 
> Φυσικά δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να ναυπηγήθηκε το πλοίο εξ' αρχής στην Ελλάδα, και μάλιστα εν έτει 1944. Αυτό που πλέον μόνο να υποθέσω μπορώ, είναι ότι βρέθηκε στην χώρα μας κατά τον Β'Π.Π., εγκαταλείφθηκε εδώ ίσως με σοβαρές ζημιές -όπως έχω γράψει και σε παλαιότερο μου ποστ- και όταν το 1946 επισκευάστηκε, νηολογήθηκε και δρομολογήθηκε, αυτό έγινε ως "νέα κατασκευή" πλέον.


Πολλες εφημεριδες του 1944 και 1945 χτενιζονται με συνεπεια. Κατι θα βρεθει...

----------


## Ellinis

> Αρχίζω πλέον να έχω την πεποίθηση ότι ποτέ δεν θα μπορέσουμε να μάθουμε ποιό πρώην αποβατικό του Β'Π.Π. ήταν το πρώτο πορθμείο ανοιχτού τύπου που δούλεψε στη χώρα μας, το ιστορικό _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ - ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π_, με ποιό "κωδικό" όνομα δηλαδή είχε κατασκευαστεί το 1944 (LCT ???), στοιχείο βέβαια που θα μας οδηγούσε με ασφάλεια στο να βρούμε ακολούθως σε ποιά χώρα και ναυπηγείο είχε γίνει η ναυπήγηση του, ίσως και σε ποιές επιχειρήσεις είχε λάβει μέρος κατά τον πόλεμο.


Και όμως κάποια στιγμή θα βρεθεί. Για το πλοίο εντόπισα πρόσφατα σε ιδιωτικό αρχείο μια αρκετά σημαντική πληροφορία, οτι δηλαδή το 1946 εκποιήθηκε από τον Οργανισμό Ανελκύσεως Ναυαγίων, τον οργανισμό που είχε συσταθεί τότε για την απομάκρυνση των ναυαγίων που εμπόδιζαν στη ναυσιπλοΐα. Αυτό πιστεύω οτι στο σύντομο μέλλον θα αποτελέσει την άκρη του νήματος.
Και αυτό γιατί τα βρετανικά αποβατικά που βυθίστηκαν στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι ούτε άγνωστα, ούτε πολλά.

Espresso, είναι σίγουρο οτι το πλοίο είναι Mark4; Μήπως τις διαστάσεις αυτές τις μοιράζονταν και άλλοι τύποι αποβατικών (πέρα από LCT);

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου Ellinis για άλλα πλοία -εκτός από τα LCT- δεν γνωρίζω αν υπήρχαν με τις ίδιες διαστάσεις. Στα LCT πάντως, οι διαστάσεις αυτές αναλογούν μόνο στα Mk4.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πολλες εφημεριδες του 1944 και 1945 χτενιζονται με συνεπεια. Κατι θα βρεθει...


Στις εφημεριδες του φθινοπωρου 1946 βρισκουμε μερικα ενδιαφερντα στοιχεια για την εναρξη δρομολογιων του *Σωκρατης Ιασεμιδης*. Εν πρωτοις στις 10 Οκτωβριου 1946 βρισκουμε στην _Ελευθερια_ την πρωτη ανακοινωση δρομολογιων του πλοιου (ΚΥΔΕΠ) μεταξυ Ριου και Αντιρριου.
19461010  Eleu0eria.jpg 

Αλλα πιο ενδιαφερον ειναι ενα μεγαλο αρθρο στο _Εμπρος_ της 6ης Νοεμβριου 1946. Το αρθρο αναφερεται στην διαμαχη συμφεροντων των Σιδηροδρομων Βορειοδυτικης Ελλαδος (ΣΒΔΕ) με την γραμμη Πατρων Κρυονεριου και της Ενωσεως Γεωργικων Συνεταιρισμων Αιτωλοακαρνανιας (ΕΓΣΑ) με την γραμμη Ριου Αντιρριου... Αναφερεται η "... αγορα μικρου αποβατικου σκαφους το οποιον εδρομολογησε (η ΕΤΣΑ) μεταξυ Ριου Αντιρριου".
19461106  Embros.jpg

Το _Ιασεμιδης_ ειχε τα προβληματα του. Στις 26 Νοεμβριου διαβαζουμε
19461126 Ιασεμιδης Εμπρος.jpg

Και στις 14 Δεκεμβριου ξανα...
19461214  Eleu0eria.jpg

Τελος, στις 18 Οκτωβριου 1947 (απο το _ΒΗΜΑ_) εχουν τοποθετηθει καινουριες μηχανες.
19471018 Iasemides Vima.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Φίλε μου Ellinis για άλλα πλοία -εκτός από τα LCT- δεν γνωρίζω αν υπήρχαν με τις ίδιες διαστάσεις. Στα LCT πάντως, οι διαστάσεις αυτές αναλογούν μόνο στα Mk4.


To θέμα είναι οτι από τα LCT Mk4 που αναφέρονται στο uboat.net ως απολεσθέντα, όλα πλην ενός είναι γνωστό που και πότε βυθίστηκαν και δεν είναι στην Ελλάδα. Μόνο για το LCT-579 δεν έχω βρει που βυθίστηκε. Καθότι ο Ο.Α.Ν. έδρασε αποκλειστικά εντός του ελληνικού χώρου, θα πρέπει να βρεθεί ένα Mk4 που να έχει βυθιστεί στις θάλασσες μας. Άρα ή είναι το 579 ή υπάρχουν και άλλα απολεσθέντα LCT που δεν αναφέρει το uboat.net...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενα ακομη αρθρο απο τον _Νεολογο_ των Πατρων για το πορθμειο Ριου Ψαθοπυργου  (7/5/1946). Διαβαστε ... "δι ειδικων πλωτων μεσων παρεχομενων υπο των Συμμαχων".
19460507 Ριο Ψαθοπυργος Νεολογος.jpg

Και αλλο ενα απο τις 30 Απριλιου 1947 που μιλαει για ... "το αρματαγωγο, το δοξασμενο λειψανο τψν συμμαχικων αποβασεων".
19470430 Πορθμειο Νεολογος.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> To θέμα είναι οτι από τα LCT Mk4 που αναφέρονται στο uboat.net ως απολεσθέντα, όλα πλην ενός είναι γνωστό που και πότε βυθίστηκαν και δεν είναι στην Ελλάδα. Μόνο για το LCT-579 δεν έχω βρει που βυθίστηκε. Καθότι ο Ο.Α.Ν. έδρασε αποκλειστικά εντός του ελληνικού χώρου, θα πρέπει να βρεθεί ένα Mk4 που να έχει βυθιστεί στις θάλασσες μας. Άρα ή είναι το 579 ή υπάρχουν και άλλα απολεσθέντα LCT που δεν αναφέρει το uboat.net...


Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η συζήτηση, και μιας προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον μόνο υποθέσεις μπορούμε να κάνουμε, ας τις συνεχίσουμε.

Πρώτα πρώτα, πράγματι το _uboat.net_ αναφέρει για το _LCT 579_ : _Lost cause and place unknown_. Όμως στην ίδια λίστα υπάρχουν και άλλα LCT Mk4 που αναφέρονται ως απωλεσθέντα (Lost) χωρίς περαιτέρω σαφέστερη αναφορά. Επί παραδείγματι η ασαφής αναφορά _"Lost in the Mediterranean on ............., cause unknown"_ υπάρχει για πολλά απωλεσθέντα LCT Mk4, ή ακόμα και οι παρακάτω επίσης ασαφείς (τουλάχιστον ως προς τον τόπο) αναφορές : _Foundered in tow, place unknown on 9 July 1944 - Lost by unknown cause in the Mediterranean - Destroyed by an explosion on 20 July 1944, place unknown - Destroyed in the Mediterranean to prevent her capture by the Germans_. Πως μπορούμε λοιπόν να αποκλείσουμε την πιθανότητα το _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_ να ήταν κάποιο από όλα αυτά τα πλοία με τις ασαφείς αναφορές ως προς τον τόπο βύθισης τους ???

Ένα στοιχείο που ίσως μπορεί να βοηθήσει στην ταυτοποίηση του πλοίου, είναι το ότι στις βάσεις δεδομένων ως έτος κατασκευής του αναφέρεται το _1944_. Πολύ πιθανόν βέβαια να είναι λάθος, ωστόσο και επειδή δεν μπορεί κάθε φορά όλα τα στοιχεία από τις βάσεις δεδομένων να είναι γραμμένα στην τύχη και λανθασμένα (ας μην είμαστε πιά τόσο απαξιωτικοί για sites όπως τα equasis, Gross Tonnage, Shipspotting, Miramar κ.α.), αλλά και επειδή το _1944_ είναι μία πολλή πιθανή χρονολογία κατασκευής ενός Mk4 (δεν αναφέρεται το 1935, το 1946 ή το 1952), καλό θα είναι να το λάβουμε υπ' όψιν μας. Αν δεχθούμε ως δεδομένο ότι το πλοίο μας κατασκευάστηκε πράγματι το 1944, αυτόματα περιορίζεται σημαντικότατα ο αριθμός των _798_ LCT Mk4 που κατασκευάστηκαν κατά την διάρκεια του πολέμου, και ταυτόχρονα βέβαια και ο αριθμός των απωλεσθέντων, μιας και πλέον η αναζήτηση μας θα περιοριστεί στα πλοία για τα οποία αναφέρεται : _Launched 1944_.

Εκτός από το πολύ καλό _uboat.net_, πολλές χρήσιμες πληροφορίες μπορούμε να βρούμε στο _navypedia.org_, τόσο γενικότερες για πολεμικά πλοία, http://www.navypedia.org/ships/uk/uk_amphibious.htm, όσο και ειδικότερες για τα τύπου LCT Mk4, http://www.navypedia.org/ships/uk/brit_aws_lct4.htm

Από εκεί και η πληροφορία για το _LCT 579_ στο οποίο αναφέρθηκες φίλε _Ellinis_ : _LCT 579 - auxiliary NSC(L)91 1945, sunk 4/12/1945_.

Tέλος, ίσως λίγο off topic, να ρωτήσω τι πιθανόν γνωρίζουμε για το Mk4 _LCT 357_ για το οποίο διαβάζουμε : _Lost by an explosion at Suda Bay, Crete on 29 May 1945_.

----------


## Ellinis

> Πρώτα πρώτα, πράγματι το _uboat.net_ αναφέρει για το _LCT 579_ : _Lost cause and place unknown_. Όμως στην ίδια λίστα υπάρχουν και άλλα LCT Mk4 που αναφέρονται ως απωλεσθέντα (Lost) χωρίς περαιτέρω σαφέστερη αναφορά. Επί παραδείγματι η ασαφής αναφορά _"Lost in the Mediterranean on ............., cause unknown"_ υπάρχει για πολλά απωλεσθέντα LCT Mk4, ή ακόμα και οι παρακάτω επίσης ασαφείς (τουλάχιστον ως προς τον τόπο) αναφορές : _Foundered in tow, place unknown on 9 July 1944 - Lost by unknown cause in the Mediterranean - Destroyed by an explosion on 20 July 1944, place unknown - Destroyed in the Mediterranean to prevent her capture by the Germans_. Πως μπορούμε λοιπόν να αποκλείσουμε την πιθανότητα το _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_ να ήταν κάποιο από όλα αυτά τα πλοία με τις ασαφείς αναφορές ως προς τον τόπο βύθισης τους ???


αγαπητέ espresso, το uboat.net μπορεί να μην έχει το τι απέγιναν αυτά τα σκάφη αλλά ψάχνοντας μπορεί κανείς να βρει το τέλος τους. Για αυτά που βυθίστηκαν μεταξύ 12/43-9/44 δεν χρειάζεται να ψάξουμε μιας και σε αυτό το διάστημα δεν έγιναν συμμαχικές αποβατικές επιχειρήσεις στις Ελληνικές θάλασσες. Για τα υπόλοιπα, υπάρχουν πληροφορίες για όλα πλην του 579. Άμα σε ενδιαφέρει να τις παραθέσω αλλά θα πρέπει να περιμένεις το σ/κ που θα έχω χρόνο. Για κάποια που δεν μπόρεσα να βρω μόνος μου, ρώτησα σε ένα φόρουμ που εξειδικεύεται σε θέματα Π.Ν. και πήρα κάποιες _α__παντήσεις_.




> Tέλος, ίσως λίγο off topic, να ρωτήσω τι πιθανόν γνωρίζουμε για το Mk4 _LCT 357_ για το οποίο διαβάζουμε : _Lost by an explosion at Suda Bay, Crete on 29 May 1945_.


Αυτό το έχει για Mk3 στο uboat.net, είναι Mk4; Την απάντηση στο ερώτημα σου μπορείς να τη δεις εδώ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ φίλε σε ευχαριστώ για τις πολύ χρήσιμες απαντήσεις σου. Και βέβαια το LCT 357 ήταν τύπου Mk3, η αρίθμηση των Mk4 εξ' άλλου ξεκινούσε από το Νο 500. Για κακή μου τύχη, το έρμο "3" βρίσκεται ακριβώς .....δίπλα στο "4" στο πληκτρολόγιο του υπολογιστή. 

Κρατάμε λοιπόν το _LCT 579_ ως μία αρκετά πιθανή υποψηφιότητα να είναι το μετέπειτα _ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_. Να σημειώσουμε όμως, ότι σύμφωνα με το uboat.net, το _LCT 579_ ήταν καθαρά πλοίο του _1942_ (Laid Down, Launched, Commissioned). Aν τελικά είναι το _ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_, δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ από που μπορεί να προκύπτει ως έτος κατασκευής του το έτος _1944_ που αναφέρεται στις βάσεις δεδομένων, για ένα πλοίο δηλαδή που κατασκευάστηκε το _1942_, βυθίστηκε το _1945_ και επανεμφανίστηκε επίσημα (με νέο όνομα, χαρτιά και νηολόγιο) το _1946_.

----------


## Ellinis

> Tέλος, ίσως λίγο off topic, να ρωτήσω τι πιθανόν γνωρίζουμε για το Mk4 _LCT 357_ για το οποίο διαβάζουμε : _Lost by an explosion at Suda Bay, Crete on 29 May 1945_.


Nα δούμε και την ανακοίνωση του ΟΑΝ για την ανέλκυση και εκποίηση ενός αποβατικού που είχε βυθιστεί στη Σούδα. Άραγε ήταν το 357 και να έμεινε ακέραιο μετά την έκρηξη με τα πυρομαχικα που το βύθισε; Και αν ναι τι απέγινε;

lct suda.jpg


Ωστόσο στο βιβλίο "Το Ναυτικό στον Δεύτερο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο - Η συνολική προσφοράτης Ελληνικής Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας 1940-1945" αναφέρεται οτι στη Σούδα υπήρχε ένα ναυάγιο αποβατικού το οποίο διαλύθηκε. Η καταχώρηση δεν μπορεί να είναι σωστή, αφού ένα ναυάγιο βλέπουμε στην αγγελία του ΟΑΝ οτι ανελκύστηκε... Επειδή το ναυάγιο του 357 πρέπει να είχε μεγάλες ζημιές από την έκρηξη, εκτιμώ οτι το βιβλίο αναφέρεται σε αυτό και οτι πράγματι διαλύθηκε. Τότε υπήρχε και δεύτερο αποβατικό στη Σούδα που δεν αναφέρει το βιβλίο... ποιό άραγε; Μήπως αυτό να σχετίζεται με το Σ.ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ;
Πολλά ερωτήματα...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ψάχνουμε με προσοχή όλες τις εφημερίδες της περιόδου με την ελπίδα ότι θα βρούμε κάτι για την προιστορΐα του απο ειδήσεις όταν πρωτοδρομολογηθηκε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Nα δούμε και την ανακοίνωση του ΟΑΝ για την ανέλκυση και εκποίηση ενός αποβατικού που είχε βυθιστεί στη Σούδα. Άραγε ήταν το 357 και να έμεινε ακέραιο μετά την έκρηξη με τα πυρομαχικα που το βύθισε; Και αν ναι τι απέγινε;
> 
> lct suda.jpg
> 
> Ωστόσο στο βιβλίο "Το Ναυτικό στον Δεύτερο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο - Η συνολική προσφοράτης Ελληνικής Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας 1940-1945" αναφέρεται οτι στη Σούδα υπήρχε ένα ναυάγιο αποβατικού το οποίο διαλύθηκε. Η καταχώρηση δεν μπορεί να είναι σωστή, αφού ένα ναυάγιο βλέπουμε στην αγγελία του ΟΑΝ οτι ανελκύστηκε... Επειδή το ναυάγιο του 357 πρέπει να είχε μεγάλες ζημιές από την έκρηξη, εκτιμώ οτι το βιβλίο αναφέρεται σε αυτό και οτι πράγματι διαλύθηκε. Τότε υπήρχε και δεύτερο αποβατικό στη Σούδα που δεν αναφέρει το βιβλίο... ποιό άραγε; Μήπως αυτό να σχετίζεται με το Σ.ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ;
> Πολλά ερωτήματα...


Πράγματι πολλά τα ερωτήματα φίλε Ellinis. Κατ' αρχάς θα πρέπει να παρατηρήσουμε ότι η ανακοίνωση του ΟΑΝ που μας παρέθεσες κάνει λόγο για "επαναληπτικόν πλειοδοτικόν διαγωνισμόν" ο οποίος θα διενεργείτο την 28η Δεκεμβρίου 1946, και αφορούσε ένα αποβατικό σκάφος που βρισκόταν στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Σε ανακοίνωση όμως που έχει παραθέσει σε προηγούμενο ποστ ο κ. Πέππας, _διαβάζουμε_ ότι ήδη το ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ εκτελούσε δρομολόγια στο Ρίο από τον Οκτώβριο 1946 ανήκοντας στην ΚΥΔΕΠ. Έχει αναφερθεί ακόμα, ότι το πλοίο ονομάστηκε ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ και νηολογήθηκε τον Αύγουστο 1946. Εδώ βέβαια, καλό θα ήταν να σημειώσουμε την σύμπτωση (???) ότι στην ανακοίνωση του ΟΑΝ αναφέρεται επίσης ο Αύγουστος (1946) ως ο μήνας που ανελκύστηκε το αποβατικό σκάφος στη Σούδα. Να ήταν πράγματι αυτό το ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ, να παραχωρήθηκε αμέσως μετά την ανέλκυση του στην ΚΥΔΕΠ και ο "πλειοδοτικός διαγωνισμός" να προκηρύχθηκε μόνο δια το τυπικόν του πράγματος ??? Δεν ακούγεται κάπως "παρατραβηγμένο" χωρίς όμως και να μπορεί μετά βεβαιότητας να αποκλειστεί ???

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π όταν στις 17-04-2010 ήταν δεμένο στη Σαντορίνη. Για τους πολλούς φίλους του.

ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π 01 17-04-2010.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Πράγματι πολλά τα ερωτήματα φίλε Ellinis. Κατ' αρχάς θα πρέπει να παρατηρήσουμε ότι η ανακοίνωση του ΟΑΝ που μας παρέθεσες κάνει λόγο για "επαναληπτικόν πλειοδοτικόν διαγωνισμόν" ο οποίος θα διενεργείτο την 28η Δεκεμβρίου 1946, και αφορούσε ένα αποβατικό σκάφος που βρισκόταν στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Σε ανακοίνωση όμως που έχει παραθέσει σε προηγούμενο ποστ ο κ. Πέππας, _διαβάζουμε_ ότι ήδη το ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ εκτελούσε δρομολόγια στο Ρίο από τον Οκτώβριο 1946 ανήκοντας στην ΚΥΔΕΠ. Έχει αναφερθεί ακόμα, ότι το πλοίο ονομάστηκε ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ και νηολογήθηκε τον Αύγουστο 1946. Εδώ βέβαια, καλό θα ήταν να σημειώσουμε την σύμπτωση (???) ότι στην ανακοίνωση του ΟΑΝ αναφέρεται επίσης ο Αύγουστος (1946) ως ο μήνας που ανελκύστηκε το αποβατικό σκάφος στη Σούδα. Να ήταν πράγματι αυτό το ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ, να παραχωρήθηκε αμέσως μετά την ανέλκυση του στην ΚΥΔΕΠ και ο "πλειοδοτικός διαγωνισμός" να προκηρύχθηκε μόνο δια το τυπικόν του πράγματος ??? Δεν ακούγεται κάπως "παρατραβηγμένο" χωρίς όμως και να μπορεί μετά βεβαιότητας να αποκλειστεί ???


Έχεις δίκιο, το Σ.ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ πουλήθηκε από τον Ο.Α.Ν. στην ΚΟΙΝΟΠΡΑΞΙΑ ΕΝΩΣΕΩΝ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΚΩΝ ΣΥΝΕΤΑΙΡΙΣΜΩΝ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΕΩΣ ΕΓΧΩΡΙΩΝ ΠΡΟΪΟΝΤΩΝ (ΚΥΔΕΠ) τον Αύγουστο του 1946. Επομένως δεν μπορεί να είναι το σκάφος που τελούσε υπό πλειστηριασμό το Δεκέμβριο του 1946. Επομένως πέρα του ερωτήματος "ποιό LCT έγινε το Σ.ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ" προσθέτουμε και το ερώτημα "τι απέγινε το αποβατικό της αγγελίας"...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην ίδια θέση και κατάσταση παραμένει το ιστορικό(τερο) πορθμείο στο λιμανάκι της Ελευσίνας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ένα χρόνο μετά το τελευταίο ποστ, ο βετεράνος του Β.Π.Π. και της Ελληνικής ακτοπλοίας, συνεχίζει να είναι "εδώ" και να μας θυμίζει το ...πολιτισμικό μας επίπεδο.

IMG_0077.jpg
_Ελευσίνα - 21/06/2014_

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν μου αρέσει να τα βλέπω εγκαταλελειμμένα. 
Ας δούμε το ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π όταν στις 17-04-2010 ήταν στη Σαντορίνη.

ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π 07 17-04-2010.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ετσι ειναι Παντελη ενα ιστορικο βαπορι δεν πρεπει να το βλεπουμε λαβωμενο

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π. η φωτο πρεπει να ειναι καπου αναμεσα στο 1998 και το 2000.

scans2012 (185).jpg

Ειδικη αφιερωση στον φιλο Παντελη!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Κώστα. Δεν μου αρέσει να τα βλέπω δεμένα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μιας και το θέμα του πλοίου (ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ Σ.) "ζεστάθηκε" να πούμε οτι όταν πουλήθηκε στο τέλος του 2000 το είχε πάρει μια εταιρία που νομίζω λεγόταν "ΝΒΝ Πειραιώς" και το έβαλε να κάνει δρομολόγια από το Λαύριο.





> Η εταιρεια αυτη ανηκε σε καποιον Κουρουβανη που ειχε και μια παντοφλα το  ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π.  πρωην ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ  που ηταν  το πρωτο φερυ που αρχισε να εκτελει δρομολογια σ τη γραμμη ΡΙΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΡΙΟΥ. Σαν ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π. εκτελουσε δρομολογια για λογαριασμο της ΔΕΗ καθως και δρομολογια με επικοινδυνα φορτια καυσιμα φορτηγα κ.λ.π.


Να παραθέσουμε και εδώ τα στοιχεία που γράφηκαν για το _ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π_ σε άλλο θέμα του φόρουμ. Εξ' όσων γνωρίζω όμως το πλοίο δεν ανήκε ποτέ στην εταιρία που αναφέρει ο φίλος _βαγγελις ροκκος_. Πιθανόν βέβαια να είχε ναυλωθεί για κάποιο διάστημα σε αυτή.

----------


## Ellinis

Nα προσθέσω μια φωτογραφία του σκάφους από τα χρόνια που χρησιμοποιούσε ακόμη τις δυνατότητες του ως αποβατικό για να προσεγγίζει το γυαλό.

iasemidis.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σπανιοτατη φωτο αλλα αυτη η σκαλα στα αριστερα του πλοιου ,δεξια στην φωτο, απο που ξεκινα και που καταληγει?

----------


## Ellinis

Μπας και ήταν για να έχουν πρόσβαση οι ναύτες για να φθάνουν πάνω από το παραπέτο και να παιρνάνε κάβους κλπ; Βλέπω και μια λάμπα να στηρίζεται εκεί κοντά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εκτός από τον λόγο που επικαλείται ο Άρης (για την ύπαρξη της σκάλας), ας μην ξεχνάμε ακόμα ότι και στα πρώτα χρόνια του πλοίου (προ μετασκευών, στην πρώτη του ακόμα μορφή) _έχουμε δει επιβάτες_ να στέκονται στα "πλαινά" του γκαράζ (δεν ξέρω αν από τότε χρησιμοποιούνταν ως οι κλασσικοί μετέπειτα διάδρομοι επιβίβασης).

Κάτι άλλο που μπορούμε να παρατηρήσουμε _στην όμορφη φωτό_ είναι το πόσο χαμηλά βρισκόταν το γκαράζ του πλοίου προ μετασκευών, συγκρίνοντας απλά το λεωφορείο που βρίσκεται μέσα στο πλοίο με τα πλαινά τοιχώματα του γκαράζ (το όχημα καλύπτεται ολόκληρο σε ύψος). Ας δούμε ακόμα μία ιστορική φωτό (βρίσκεται καδραρισμένη στο σαλόνι του πλοίου) στην οποία βλέπουμε το γκαράζ του όταν σε αυτό είχαν ξεκινήσει οι εργασίες ανύψωσης του (ο άνδρας με την γραβάτα ήταν ο πλοιοκτήτης του).

IMG_0092.jpg

Συγκρίνουμε με _αυτή την φωτό_ για να κατανοήσουμε καλύτερα το πριν και το μετά.

----------


## antirrionaypaktias

> Σημερα ο φιλος Espresso Venezia μας εστειλε σε μια αλλη ιστοσελιδα για το Αντιρριο απο την οποια βρηκα μια απιθανη φωτογραφια του προπαππου ολων των Ελληνικων φερρυ μπωτ, του *Σωκρατη Ιασεμιδη*. Ετσι για να βλεπουμε πως ζουσαμε πριν 60 χρονια! Το πορθμειο αυτο το προλαβα οταν εργαζομουν ενα καλοκαιρι τριτοετης σαν χημικος στην ΒΕΣΟ στην Πατρα. 
> 
> IASEMIDIS.jpg
> Πηγη¨http://antirrionaypaktias.blogspot.c...h/label/photos
> 
> Το _Ευγενια Π_ δεμενο στην Ελευσινα. Το φερρυ μπωτ ειναι το παλαι ποτε *Σωκρατης Ιασεμιδης*
> 
> Eugenia 1.jpg Eugenia 2.jpg
> Πηγη¨http://www.fluidr.com/places/Greece/Attiki/Elefsis




Στη φωτογραφία αυτή είναι ο παππούς μου, Παναγιώτης Ρήγας, δάσκαλος του Αντιρρίου και είναι τραβηγμένη περίπου τέλη του 1940 - αρχές 1950. Σας αναρτώ άλλη μία φωτογραφία του "Ιασεμίδη" από το αρχείο μας! iasemidis.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευχαριστούμε θερμά φίλε _antirrionaypaktias_.

Άλλη μία εκπληκτική - ιστορική φωτό του πρώτου πορθμείου - παντόφλας στην χώρα μας. Σίγουρα από τα πρώτα χρόνια της (1946 - 47 - 48 ???) στη γραμμή του Ρίου. 

Μου προκαλεί όμως πολύ μεγάλη περιέργεια το μαυρισμένο μέρος που φαίνεται στην υπερκατασκευή πίσω από την γέφυρα. Να είναι απλά κάποια φθορά του φωτογραφικού χαρτιού (δεν το πολυπιστεύω), ή αποτέλεσμα κάποιας φωτιάς ??? Ή ακόμα (για να το πάω και πιό μακριά....) υπάρχει περίπτωση να βλέπουμε το πλοίο στα πρώτα του μόλις δρομολόγια το 1946, πριν επισκευαστεί πλήρως από τα "τραύματα" που του είχε αφήσει ο πόλεμος ??? Ο κόσμος που βλέπουμε πάνω στο πλοίο φαίνεται σαν να συμμετέχει σε κάποια φωτογράφιση (αναμνηστική ???), είναι όλοι μαζί συγκεντρωμένοι και κοιτάνε προς την κατεύθυνση του φωτογράφου.

----------


## antirrionaypaktias

> Ευχαριστούμε θερμά φίλε _antirrionaypaktias_.
> 
> Άλλη μία εκπληκτική - ιστορική φωτό του πρώτου πορθμείου - παντόφλας στην χώρα μας. Σίγουρα από τα πρώτα χρόνια της (1946 - 47 - 48 ???) στη γραμμή του Ρίου. 
> 
> Μου προκαλεί όμως πολύ μεγάλη περιέργεια το μαυρισμένο μέρος που φαίνεται στην υπερκατασκευή πίσω από την γέφυρα. Να είναι απλά κάποια φθορά του φωτογραφικού χαρτιού (δεν το πολυπιστεύω), ή αποτέλεσμα κάποιας φωτιάς ??? Ή ακόμα (για να το πάω και πιό μακριά....) υπάρχει περίπτωση να βλέπουμε το πλοίο στα πρώτα του μόλις δρομολόγια το 1946, πριν επισκευαστεί πλήρως από τα "τραύματα" που του είχε αφήσει ο πόλεμος ??? Ο κόσμος που βλέπουμε πάνω στο πλοίο φαίνεται σαν να συμμετέχει σε κάποια φωτογράφιση (αναμνηστική ???), είναι όλοι μαζί συγκεντρωμένοι και κοιτάνε προς την κατεύθυνση του φωτογράφου.



Η φωτογραφία τραβήχθηκε τελη του '40 αρχές του '50 την ημέρα των Θεοφανείων την ώρα που έριχναν τον σταυρό στη θάλασσα. Απ' όσο γνωρίζουμε δεν είχε επισκευασθεί ακομα!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στη φωτογραφία αυτή είναι ο παππούς μου, Παναγιώτης Ρήγας, δάσκαλος του Αντιρρίου και είναι τραβηγμένη περίπου τέλη του 1940 - αρχές 1950. Σας αναρτώ άλλη μία φωτογραφία του "Ιασεμίδη" από το αρχείο μας! iasemidis.jpg


Φιλε 

Εν πρωτοις, καλως ηρ0ες και μακαρι να μας ανεβασεις και αλλες φωτογραφιες του πλοιου. Η παρα πανω φωτογραφια ειναι καταπληκτικη. Δειχνει πολλα πραγματα που δεν ξεραμε.

Για να ριξω λιγο φως στο τι μπορει να εχει συμβει με αυτο το πλοιο, 0α χρησιμοποιησω τις παλιες εφημεριδες, μερικες που εχω ανεβασει ηδη στο παρελθον. Το πρωτο ειναι ενα αρθρο απο το Εμπρος της 14ης Μαιου 1946 που αναφερεται στην αναγκη των Πατρων να βαλουν καποιο μεσο μεταφορας στο Κρυονερι αντι να πηγαινουν απο Ψαθοπυργο στην Ναυπακτο. Το δευτερο ειναι ακομη πιο σπουδαιο και ειναι απο την Ελευθερια της 6ης Νοεμβριου 1946. Διαβαστε τα και θα βγαλετε συμπερασμα τι γινοταν τοτε στον χωρο. Φασαριες, συμφεροντα, κλπ.

19460514 Ιασεμιδης Εμπρος.jpg19461106 Ιασεμιδης Ελευθερια.jpg

Εν τω μεταξυ, το *Σωκρατης Ιασεμιδης* ειχε ηδη δρομολογηθει (βλεπετε ανακοινωση της ΚΥΔΕΠ της 10ης Οκτωβριου 1946 στην Ελευθερια. Ομως οι μηχανες χαλασαν οπως διαβαζουμε στο Εμπρος της 26ης Νοεμβριου 1946 και ειχαν επισκευασθει στις 14 Δεκεμβριου 1946.  Το θεμα του τι γινοταν στο μακρινο (τοτε) Ριο ειχε σημασια για τις Αθηναικες εφημεριδες.

Σωκρατης Ιασεμιδης 0.jpg

Και εδω πηδαμε στο ΒΗΜΑ της 18ης Οκτωβριου 1947. Το πλοιο ειχε καινουριες μηχανες!

19471018 Iasemides Vima.jpg

Και εδω η αγαπημενη μου φωτογραφια/καρτ ποσταλ του *Σωκρατης Ιασεμιδης* στην Ναυπακτο απο καρτ ποσταλ στο www.delcampe.net το 2009.

Σωκρατης Ιασεμιδης.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Εισροή υδάτων στο πρυμναίο μέρος του* Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ ''ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ'' ΝΠ 987*  παρατηρήθηκε, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, από στελέχη του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Ελευσίνας. Το  εν λόγω πλοίο ελλιμενίζεται στην περιοχή ''ΚΡΟΝΟΣ'' Ελευσίνας και τελεί υπό απαγόρευση απόπλου.
  Άμεσα ενημερώθηκε η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία προκειμένου να προβεί σε άμεσες ενέργειες με σκοπό την απάντληση υδάτων.
  Από το περιστατικό δεν προκλήθηκε θαλάσσια ρύπανση και δεν υφίσταται  κίνδυνος για την ασφάλεια της ναυσιπλοϊας.
  Προανάκριση διενεργείται από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή.
ΠΗΓΗ ΥΕΝ.
Εδώ το ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π φωτογραφημένο στις 01-08-2011 στην Ελευσίνα.

ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π 12 01-08-2011.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Παρατημένο στην τύχη του θα βουλιάξει το ιστορικό καραβάκι... :Apologetic:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν θα το έλεγα "παρατημένο". Απλά κάποια στιγμή το 2011 έληξαν (από όσο καλά γνωρίζω) κάποια πιστοποιητικά του, και σε ηλικία -τότε- _68_ ετών ή ήταν αδύνατον να ανανεωθούν ή δεν συνέφερε οικονομικά να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Έδεσε λοιπόν στην Ελευσίνα και μάλιστα στο πλοίο διέμενε μόνιμα κάποιος ηλικιωμένος φύλακας. Έχοντας μιλήσει προ αρκετού καιρού με την ηλικιωμένη κυρία της οποίας το όνομα φέρει (μου μίλησε τόσο τρυφερα για το πλοίο σαν να μιλούσε για κάποιον άνθρωπο) σχημάτισα την εντύπωση ότι δεν το παρατήσανε στην τύχη του, απλά δεν θέλανε (δεν τους πήγαινε η καρδιά) να το δώσουν για σκραπ.

Τα 'χουμε πει πολλές φορές και τα 'χουμε γράψει. Ο πατριάρχης των Ελληνικών φέρυ, και λογικά το πρώτο πλοίο στην χώρα μας δρομολογημένο σε γραμμή, που έφερε τον χαρακτηρισμό Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ (συμπεριλαμβανομένων ανοικτού και κλειστού τύπου). Μέχρι και ο αριθμός νηολογίου του που πήρε τον Αύγουστο του _1946_ μιλάει για την ιστορία του. Ίσως το μοναδικό πλοίο τώρα πια στην χώρα μας με τριψήφιο αριθμό νηολογίου Πειραιά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> που έφερε τον χαρακτηρισμό Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ (συμπεριλαμβανομένων ανοικτού και κλειστού τύπου). .


Aυτός ο χαρακτηρισμός είναι των τελευταίων 40 περίπου χρόνων.Παλιότερα έβαζαν σκέτο Ο/Γ. Έχω την γνώμη ότι γιά τα ανοικτού τύπου θα έπρεπε να ισχύει το πορθμείο το οποίο κ ανταποκρίνεται στο αγγλικό ferry boat.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνιση, ωστόσο ας μην είμαστε πιά τόσο πολύ τυπολάτρες. Έγραψα το _"έφερε τον χαρακτηρισμό Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ"_ όχι μόνο του αλλά μέσα σε μία μεγαλύτερη φράση :




> Ο πατριάρχης των Ελληνικών φέρυ, και λογικά το πρώτο πλοίο στην χώρα μας  δρομολογημένο σε γραμμή, που έφερε τον χαρακτηρισμό Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ  (συμπεριλαμβανομένων ανοικτού και κλειστού τύπου).


θέλοντας να τονίσω ότι ήταν το πρώτο (πιθανότατα) πλοίο στην χώρα μας που μετέφερε _και επιβάτες και οχήματα_, δρομολογημένο σε γραμμή. Πρώτο από δεκάδες ή και εκατοντάδες άλλα _Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ_ (είτε ανοικτού είτε κλειστού τύπου) που θα ακολουθούσαν τις επόμενες δεκαετίες. Είναι ευρέως γνωστό φίλε Βίκτωρ ότι τα πλοία ανοικτού τύπου τις δεκαετίες "50 και "60 έφεραν τον χαρακτηρισμό πορθμείο (Π/Θ), αλλά αν έγραφα _"το ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π ήταν το πρώτο πλοίο που έφερε τον χαρακτηρισμό Π/Θ"_ θα περιόριζα την "πρωτιά" του σε κατηγορία πλοίων σαφώς μικρότερη από αυτή που του πρέπει. Την κατηγορία δηλαδή όλων των Ε/Γ-ΟΓ που πέρασαν από την χώρα μας, από την πιό μικρή παντόφλα μέχρι τα "PALACE" της Κρήτης και τα "BLUE STAR" των Δωδεκανήσων (επί παραδείγματι).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Προς Θεού δεν το έγραψα από τυπολατρεία φίλε ΕV.Να προσθέσω ότι ο χαρακτηρισμός ΕΓ/ΟΓ άρχισε να εμφανίζεται με την είσοδο των πρώτων ΦΓ/ΟΓ στην ακτοπλοϊα.
 Eπίσης ο χαρακτηρισμός πορθμείο είναι καλύτερος από τον περιγραφικό ΕΓ/ΟΓ ανοικτού τύπου.Επιτέλους,έχουμε την πλουσιότερη γλώσσα στον κόσμο.Αλλά νομίζω βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος :Fat: .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σήμερα στην Ελευσίνα........

IMG_0188.jpg__IMG_0190.jpg__IMG_0219.jpg__IMG_0238.jpg

Τι να πει κανείς... Ντροπή για την ακτοπλοία μας, για τα υπουργεία μας, για τους μεγαλοεφοπλιστάδες και τους παντοφλοκαραβοκύρηδες, για την ναυτοσύνη μας.....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πυρκαγιά ξέσπασε χθες στο πλοίο και από ότι φαίνεται καταστράφηκε ολοσχερώς η υπερκατασκευή του. Απορώ βέβαια για το πως ξεκίνησε η φωτιά στην υπερκατασκευή, αφού τουλάχιστον πριν δύο εβδομάδες που είχα περάσει από εκεί, το πλοίο εξακολουθούσε να είναι ημιβυθισμένο - καθισμένο με την πρύμη (φωτό στο αμέσως προηγούμενο ποστ). Να είχε άραγε πρόσφατα ανελκυστεί και να γινόντουσαν εργασίες στεγανοποίησης του ???

Να δούμε και την επίσημη ανακοίνωση από το υπουργείο :




> Τετ, 15/07/2015 - 07:25
> 
> Ενημερώθηκε απογευματινές ώρες χθες, η Λιμενικής Αρχή Ελευσίνας, από ιδιώτη, για περιστατικό *εκδήλωσης πυρκαγιάς στο Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ “ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π” Ν.Π. 987* το οποίο ελλιμενίζονταν στην* περιοχή “Κρόνος” Ελευσίνας.
> *
> Άμεσα  στην περιοχή έσπευσαν περιπολικό όχημα Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. καθώς και τρία (03)  οχήματα της Πυροσβεστικής Υπηρεσίας. Η πυρκαγιά η οποία κατασβέστηκε  πλήρως βραδινές ώρες χθες, είχε εκδηλωθεί στο πρυμναίο μέρος του πλοίου,  επεκτάθηκε και έκαψε ολοσχερώς τους χώρους ενδιαιτήσεων και το χώρο  διακυβέρνησής του. Από τον Οργανισμό Λιμένα Ελευσίνας τοποθετήθηκε  προληπτικά πλωτό φράγμα αντιρύπανσης.
> 
> Από το περιστατικό δεν παρατηρήθηκε θαλάσσια ρύπανση ούτε προκλήθηκε τραυματισμός. Προανάκριση διενεργείται από το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Ελευσίνας.


Πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ουδείς ενδιαφέρθηκε να διατηρήσει το ιστορικό πορθμείο Σωκρατης Ιασεμιδης που το αφήσαμε και καταστραφεί όπως πολλα αλλα ιστορικά πλοία στο παρελθόν (βλέπε Ολυμπία κλπ).  Αλλα να μου πεις, εδω έχουμε κάνει το ίδιο για όλη την χώρα και ένα πορθμείο θα μας ενδιέφερε;

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Νικόλα εδώ στο Facebook, γνωστό site που υποτίθεται ότι ασχολείται με τα Ναυτιλιακά θέματα και ανέβασε την είδηση με μία άσχετη φωτογραφία από ένα μικρό φορτηγό πλοίο. Δηλαδή δεν είχαν μια φωτογραφία του, 70 χρόνια δουλεύει στις Ελληνικές θάλασσες.
Βέβαια τους έκραξα ...κανονικά.

----------


## xyma60

SCAN_20150715_211212328.jpgSCAN_20150715_211252125.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> SCAN_20150715_211212328.jpgSCAN_20150715_211252125.jpg


Τι να πούμε;   Φέρνουν δάκρυα στα μάτια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παλιές, όμορφες, νοσταλγικές φωτογραφίες. Βέβαια είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι στην δεύτερη δεν βλέπουμε το Σ. ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ, αλλά κάποιο μικρό πλοιάριο και μάλιστα κάπως "περίεργο". Αν δεν με γελούν τα μάτια μου, στα σωσίβια διαβάζω κάτι σαν ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ (???), ΜΑΝΤΑΛΕΝΑ (???).

Στην πρώτη τώρα, μπορούμε να παρατηρήσουμε ακόμα μία φορά, πόσο "βαθύ" ή αν θέλετε "χαμηλό" ήταν στην αρχική του μορφή το γκαράζ του πλοίου, κάτι στο οποίο έχουμε _ξανααναφερθεί εδώ_. Πράγμα λογικό βέβαια αν αναλογιστούμε ότι ήταν σχεδιασμένο ως αποβατικό πολέμου για να κατεβάζει οχήματα σε αμμουδιές και όχι σε προβλήτες λιμανιών ύψους μισού - ενός μέτρου.

----------


## xyma60

εχετε δικιο.Η δευτερη φωτογραφια ειναι απο καποιο αλλο μικρο πλοιαριο.Μπερδευτηκα γιατι οι φωτογραφιες ειναι την ιδια μερα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

IMG_0048.jpg__IMG_0027.jpg__IMG_0003.jpg
_Δυτικά της Ελευσίνας - Ιούλιος 2015_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Είχαμε κάνει προ καιρού μία καλή συζήτηση με τον φίλο _Ellinis_ με σκοπό την "αποκρυπτογράφηση" των στοιχείων του πλοίου ως αποβατικού του Β.Π.Π. Σε αυτήν την συζήτηση είχαμε αναφερθεί και στις διαστάσεις του, οι οποίες το καθιστούν (ή τουλάχιστον το καθιστούσαν μέχρι .....σήμερα) ως τύπου _LCT Mk4_.




> Nα αναφέρουμε τις ακριβείς του διαστάσεις, _57,43m μήκος και 12,50m πλάτος_, καθώς και την ολική του χωρητικότητα, Κ.Ο.Χ. 433,82t. Στοιχεία εκ των οποίων προκύπτει ότι ανήκε στον τύπο LCT Mk4.
> Nα πούμε τέλος ότι είχε δεχθεί τουλάχιστον τέσσερις (καταγεγγραμμένες) ανακατασκευές. Τα έτη 1967, 1974, 1984 και 1998.





> Για το πλοίο εντόπισα πρόσφατα σε ιδιωτικό αρχείο μια αρκετά σημαντική πληροφορία, οτι δηλαδή το 1946 εκποιήθηκε από τον Οργανισμό Ανελκύσεως Ναυαγίων, τον οργανισμό που είχε συσταθεί τότε για την απομάκρυνση των ναυαγίων που εμπόδιζαν στη ναυσιπλοΐα. Αυτό πιστεύω οτι στο σύντομο μέλλον θα αποτελέσει την άκρη του νήματος.
> Και αυτό γιατί τα βρετανικά αποβατικά που βυθίστηκαν στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι ούτε άγνωστα, ούτε πολλά.
> 
> Espresso, είναι σίγουρο οτι το πλοίο είναι Mark4; Μήπως τις διαστάσεις αυτές τις μοιράζονταν και άλλοι τύποι αποβατικών (πέρα από LCT);





> Φίλε μου Ellinis για άλλα πλοία -εκτός από τα LCT- δεν γνωρίζω αν υπήρχαν με τις ίδιες διαστάσεις. Στα LCT πάντως, οι διαστάσεις αυτές αναλογούν μόνο στα Mk4.


Να δευκρινίσω εδώ ότι τα σημερινά _57,43_ μέτρα μήκους του πλοίου είναι απολύτως αδιαμφισβήτητα. Έχοντας παράλληλα ως δεδομένο τις διαστάσεις των αποβατικών τύπου Mk4, _57,1m x 11,8m_, πιστεύω ότι με βάση την λογική ο καθένας θα κατέτασσε το πλοίο στην κατηγορία _Mk4_. Έλα όμως που .....αλλιώς είναι τα πράγματα !!!!!

Μία καταπληκτική καρτποστάλ που αγόρασα αυτές τις ημέρες από το Μοναστηράκι, έρχεται να αλλάξει τα μέχρι σήμερα στοιχεία και δεδομένα, και φυσικά να με διαψεύσει, αποδεικνύοντας πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας ότι το πρώτο πορθμείο της χώρας μας _δεν ανήκε στον τύπο Mk4_. Σε άγνωστη χρονολογία (πιθανολογώ μετά το 1967 και πριν το 1974) βλέπουμε μία καταπληκτική εικόνα με τρία πρώην αποβατικά πλοία εν σειρά στον μώλο του Αγίου Νικολάου στην Πάτρα. Το τότε _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_ βρίσκεται στην μέση, δεξιά του είναι το _ΡΟΔΟΣ_ και αριστερά του (κατά πάσα πιθανότητα) το _ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ_. Το _ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_ βρίσκεται δηλαδή ανάμεσα σε δύο αδιαμφισβήτητα _Mk4_ αλλά ο καθένας μπορεί πολύ εύκολα να παρατηρήσει ότι υπολείπεται σαφέστατα σε μήκος και από τα δύο, είναι δηλαδή αρκετά μικρότερο !!!!!

04.jpg

Τα συμπεράσματα που πιστεύω εύκολα μπορούν να εξαχθούν, είναι κατά την γνώμη μου :
A. To _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_ σαφέστατα πλέον δεν ανήκε στην "κατηγορία" αποβατικών _Mk4_, αλλά ταυτόχρονα ούτε στην κατηγορία _Mk3_ στην οποία είχαμε "ψάξει" κάποια ναυάγια του πολέμου. Κι αυτό γιατί η κατηγορία _Mk3_ είχε διάσταση μήκους μεγαλύτερη και από την Mk4, _58,1m x 9,45m_.
Β. Κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα ανήκε στην κατηγορία _MK2_, _48,8m x 9,45m_, στην οποία ανήκαν και τα γνωστά μας ΑΛΙΝΑ, ΘΑΛΕΙΑ κ.α., και σε κάποια από τις τουλάχιστον τέσσερις μετασκευές που δέχθηκε επιμηκύνθηκε στα 57 μέτρα. Να προσθέσω εδώ ότι τα αποβατικά τύπου Mk2 και Mk3 είχανε πολλές ομοιότητες μεταξύ τους. Να παραθέσω χαρακτηριστικά την περιγραφή των Mk3 που διάβασα στο navypedia.org :   _"LCT(3)"-type tank landing craft - Ship project history: Version of LCT(2)  lengthened on 10m.
_Γ. Αν και ο αριθμός των Βρεττανικών κατασκευασθέντων *Mk2* (73) είναι σαφέστατα μικρότερος των Μk3 (314) και Mk4 (798) είναι και πάλι πολύ δύσκολη η συσχέτιση του ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ με ένα από αυτά. Για πολλά δεν υπάρχουν πληροφορίες ως προς τι το απέγιναν, για άλλα αναφέρεται απλά η βύθιση τους, αλλά είναι και αρκετά για τα οποία αναφέρεται ότι πουλήθησαν (πού όμως ???) στα χρόνια μετά τον πόλεμο, κάποια μάλιστα και το καλοκαίρι του _1946_, όταν και "πρωτοεμφανίστηκε" τουλάχιστον "επίσημα" το ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ στην χώρα μας. http://www.navypedia.org/ships/uk/brit_aws_lct2.htm

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα τα συμπεράσματα σου φίλε EV! Να θυμίσω οτι *εδώ* υπάρχει μια λίστα από LCT που βυθίστηκαν στην Ελλάδα, χωρίς να σημαίνει οτι δεν μπορεί να ύπηρξαν και άλλα ναυάγια. Από Mk2 το μόνο που εντόπισα ήταν το 115 που είχε βυθιστεί κοντά στο Καστελόριζο. Για το συγκεκριμένο ο ερευνητής Platon Alexiadis μου είχε γράψει εδώ και η εικόνα είναι οτι βυθίστηκε σε βαθιά νερά. 
 Eπομένως, πρέπει να ύπηρξε και άλλο LCT Mk2 που να είχε βυθιστεί στην Ελλάδα.

Να παραθέσω και στο φόρουμ μια από δυο φωτογραφίες που προέρχονται από το αρχείο του Οργανισμού Ανελκύσεως Ναυαγίων ο οποίος είχε προβεί μεταπολεμικά σε ανελκύσεις ναυαγίων.
lct.jpg

Και οι δυο φωτογραφίες δείχνουν το ίδιο σκάφος από άλλη γωνία λήψης όμως έχουν διαφορετική λεζάντα. Η μια αναφέρει "_LCT βυθισμένον εις λιμένα Σύρου. Ανελκύσθη την 1.3.46_" και η άλλη "_LCT βυθισμένο εις όρμον Σούδας. Ανελκύσθη την 21.8.46_". Όπως βλέπουμε οι ομοιότητες με το ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ στην αρχική του μορφή, είναι πολλές.

Ο φίλος kost μου έχει στείλει το παρακάτω απόκομμα από την εφημερίδα Ασπίς της 3.3.46 που αναφέρει την ανέλκυση ενός γερμανικού αποβατικού στη Σύρο. 
syros LCT 2-3-46 aspis.JPG

Προφανώς είναι η ίδια ανέλκυση που αναφέρει η λεζάντα στη φωτογραφία του ΟΑΝ. Πάντως το ΚΥΚΛΩΨ που έκανε την ανέλκυση είναι το ναυαγοσωστικό που φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία δίπλα στο αποβατικό.
Αν υποθέσουμε οτι το εικονιζόμενο αποβατικό που ανέλκυσε ο ΟΑΝ έγινε το ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ, τότε έχουμε τουλάχιστον τρια ενδεχόμενα. 
Ένα οτι το "γερμανικό αποβατικό" της Σύρου, ήταν αρχικά βρετανικό που είχε περάσει σε γερμανική κατοχή. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις βρετανικών αποβατικών που έπεσαν σε γερμανικά χέρια όμως τέτοια περίπτωση με Mk2 δεν έχω συναντήσει.
Δυο οτι το "γερμανικό αποβατικό" ήταν πράγματι γερμανικό, άρα δεν έχει σχέση με το εικονιζόμενο που είναι βρετανικής σχεδίασης και βέβαια ούτε με το Σ.ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ
Τρία οτι το Σ.ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ ήταν το αποβατικό που ανελκύστηκε στη Σούδα, αν και η ημερομηνία ανέλκυσης είναι πολύ κοντά στην ημερομηνία νηολόγησης του ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ, όπως έχουμε ήδη συζητήσει εδώ.

----------


## Ellinis

> Γ. Αν και ο αριθμός των Βρεττανικών κατασκευασθέντων *Mk2* (73) είναι σαφέστατα μικρότερος των Μk3 (314) και Mk4 (798) είναι και πάλι πολύ δύσκολη η συσχέτιση του ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ με ένα από αυτά. Για πολλά δεν υπάρχουν πληροφορίες ως προς τι το απέγιναν, για άλλα αναφέρεται απλά η βύθιση τους, αλλά είναι και αρκετά για τα οποία αναφέρεται ότι πουλήθησαν (πού όμως ???) στα χρόνια μετά τον πόλεμο, κάποια μάλιστα και το καλοκαίρι του _1946_, όταν και "πρωτοεμφανίστηκε" τουλάχιστον "επίσημα" το ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ στην χώρα μας. http://www.navypedia.org/ships/uk/brit_aws_lct2.htm


Αν πραγματικά το σκάφος ήταν αρχικά Mk2 τότε μπορούμε να περιορίσουμε τη λίστα των 73 πιθανών επιλογών. Στο συνημμένο σημείωσα με σκούρο γκρι όσα πουλήθηκαν μετά την εμφάνιση του ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ, όσα βυθίστηκαν εκτός Ελλάδος. Επίσης σημείωσα με ανοιχτό γκρι όσα μετασκευάστηκαν σε NSC(L) δηλ. σε Naval Service Craft οπότε είχαν υποστεί μετατροπές που θα φαινόντουσαν στις αρχικές εικόνες του ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ. Οπότε μένουν 16 σκάφη που αγνοούνται. Από αυτά μου κινούν την προσοχή τα 5 που είχε πάρει η UNRRA που είχε δράση και στην Ελλάδα... για αυτό έβαλα _εδώ_ μια σχετική ερώτηση που ως σήμερα δεν έχει πάρει απάντηση.

mk2.pdf

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Να παραθέσω και στο φόρουμ μια από δυο φωτογραφίες που προέρχονται από το αρχείο του Οργανισμού Ανελκύσεως Ναυαγίων ο οποίος είχε προβεί μεταπολεμικά σε ανελκύσεις ναυαγίων.
> lct.jpg
> 
> Και οι δυο φωτογραφίες δείχνουν το ίδιο σκάφος από άλλη γωνία λήψης όμως έχουν διαφορετική λεζάντα. Η μια αναφέρει "_LCT βυθισμένον εις λιμένα Σύρου. Ανελκύσθη την 1.3.46_" και η άλλη "_LCT βυθισμένο εις όρμον Σούδας. Ανελκύσθη την 21.8.46_". Όπως βλέπουμε οι ομοιότητες με το ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ στην αρχική του μορφή, είναι πολλές.


Φίλε Ellinis, μιας και έχω δει (χάρη σε εσένα) και τις δύο φωτογραφίες που αναφέρεις, μπορώ να πω με απόλυτη βεβαιότητα ότι απεικονίζουν το ίδιο αποβατικό, και μάλιστα στο ίδιο λιμάνι και στην ίδια θέση, κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα στην Σύρο. Ως προς τις ομοιότητες του δε με το _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_ στην αρχική του μορφή (_εδώ_ και _εδώ_), πράγματι είναι πολλές, μα πάρα πολλές.  




> Αν πραγματικά το σκάφος ήταν αρχικά Mk2........mk2.pdf


Για αυτό που μπορούμε να είμαστε βέβαιοι μετά την ανακάλυψη της "συντριπτικών στοιχείων φέρουσας" _καρτ ποστάλ_, είναι ότι το _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_ δεν ανήκε στους τύπους _Μk3_ και _Μk4_. Απο εκεί και πέρα, και για να εξετάσουμε όλες τις περιπτώσεις (βάσει της αρχικής του μορφής), εκτός από τον τύπο _Mk2_ δεν μπορούμε να αποκλείσουμε και τον πρώτο τύπο των βρεττανικών LCT Mk, τον _Mk1_, μήκους 46,3m έναντι 48,8 του _Mk2_, και με πολλές φυσικά εννοείται μεταξύ τους ομοιότητες. Πρέπει μάλιστα να σημειώσω ότι παρα τον μικρό αριθμό των κατασκευασθέντων _Mk1_ (μόλις 30), αρκετά από αυτά βρέθηκαν κατά την διάρκεια του πολέμου στην χώρα μας. Αναφέρω ενδεικτικά :

Class LCT (Mk 1) - Pennant _LCT 1_ 
Bombed and sunk by German aircraft off Pireaus, Greece in April of May 1941

Class LCT (Mk 1) - Pennant _LCT 3_ 
Lost off Kos, Greece on 11 October 1943

Class LCT (Mk 1) - Pennant _LCT 5_ 
Bombed and sunk by German aircraft off Monemvassia, Greece on 28 April 1941, beached and abandoned

Class LCT (Mk 1) - Pennant _LCT 6_ 
Scuttled off the South coast of Crete in April of May 1941

Class LCT (Mk 1) - Pennant _LCT 15_ 
Bombed and sunk by German aircraft in the Aegean in April of May 1941

Class LCT (Mk 1) - Pennant _LCT 16_ 
Bombed and sunk by German aircraft at Candia, Crete on 2 June 1941

Class LCT (Mk 1) - Pennant _LCT 19_ 
Lost in the Aegean in April of May 1941

Class LCT (Mk 1) - Pennant _LCT 20_ 
Bombed and sunk by German aircraft off Crete in April of May 1941

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε Γιώργο, η περίπτωση να είναι LCT-1 είναι επίσης ενδιαφέρουσα. Πρόσθεσα στη λίστα που παρέθεσες (δεν έχω κάποιο άλλο Mk1 να προσθέσω) όσα γνωρίζω για το τι απέγιναν αυτά τα ναυάγια. Όπως βλέπεις για ορισμένα (3, 16 και ένα από τα 1 ή 19) δεν είναι γνωστό τι απέγιναν.




> Class LCT (Mk 1) - Pennant _LCT 1_ 
> Bombed and sunk by German aircraft off Pireaus, Greece in April of May 1941 -> αυτοβυθίστηκε στα Μέγαρα, ανελκύστηκε από τους Γερμανούς, επισκευάστηκε όπως και το LCT-19 και ένα από τα δυο βυθίστηκε ως LOKFAHRE το 1944 στο Σούνιο, δες εδώ
> 
> Class LCT (Mk 1) - Pennant _LCT 3_ 
> Lost off Kos, Greece on 11 October 1943 -> Εντάχθηκε στο Γερμανικό Π.Ν. ως ακτοφυλακίδα στα Δωδεκάνησα με διακριτικό GD-06. ... ?
> 
> Class LCT (Mk 1) - Pennant _LCT 5_ 
> Bombed and sunk by German aircraft off Monemvassia, Greece on 28 April 1941, beached and abandoned
> 
> ...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αφού λοιπόν Άρη μπορέσαμε να αποκλείσουμε τους τύπους Mk3 και Mk4, νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε πλέον το τελικό βήμα αποκλείοντας και τον τύπο Mk2.

Το πρόβλημα με αυτά τα αποβατικά του Β.Π.Π. είναι οι ελάχιστες φωτογραφίες που μπορείς να βρεις, στην αρχική τους βέβαια μορφή. Αφιέρωσα λοιπόν σήμερα το πρωινό σε ψάξιμο στο διαδίκτυο, το οποίο και απέφερε καρπούς. Ας δούμε λοιπόν μία αρκετά _σπάνια φωτό_ αποβατικού _Mk1_ (είναι το LCT 17), και ας παρατηρήσουμε τις _ομοιότητες_ με το _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_, επικεντρώνοντας την προσοχή μας στην πλώρη.

_Ας δούμε τώρα μία φωτό_ ενός _Mk2_ (LCT 130), επικεντρώνοντας και εδώ την προσοχή μας στην πλώρη. Μπορούμε εύκολα να παρατηρήσουμε τις διαφορές, και συγκεκριμένα αυτές που αφορούν στην κάλυψη της "εξωτερικής λαμαρίνας" (δεν μπορώ να βρώ άλλη έκφραση). Δείχνω τι εννοώ στην παρακάτω συγκριτική εικόνα.  

03.jpg

Αυτή η σχεδίαση της πλώρης στο _Μk1_ είναι μοναδική στα Βρεττανικά αποβατικά. Και εννοώ ότι δεν την έχω δει σε άλλες φωτό από Mk2 ούτε βέβαια πολύ περισσότερο σε Mk3, Mk4. Ως "κεράσακι στην τούρτα" παραθέτω και τα πλάνα των _Mk1_ (δεν μπόρεσα να τα βρω σε καλύτερη ανάλυση) τα οποία προέρχονται από _εδώ_. 

Plans of Mk1.jpg 

Παρατηρούμε την ίδια διαμόρφωση της πλώρης (το ίδιο "χαμήλωμα"), αλλά και την ύπαρξη ενός μοναδικού "αξεσουάρ", που δεν απαντάται σε άλλου τύπου LCT εκτός του _Mk1_. Και μιλάω για αυτό (είδος δέστρας ???) που έχω σε κύκλο στην παρακάτω μεγέθυνση, το οποίο εμφανίζεται εκτός από τα πλάνα, και στο αποβατικό στο λιμάνι της Σύρου, αλλά και στην φωτό του LCT 17 που είδαμε _πιό πάνω_.  

04.jpg

Καταλήγω. Πιστεύω ότι κατόπιν των τελευταίων στοιχείων που παραθέσαμε αυτές τις ημέρες, θα πρέπει να θεωρούμε το _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ - ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π_ ως _LCT Mk1_ και άρα στα πλοία αυτού του τύπου να ψάξουμε να βρούμε την ταυτότητα και το παρελθόν του πριν τον Αύγουστο του 1946. Επίσης, εννοείται πως του ίδιου τύπου, LCT Mk1, ήταν και το αποβατικό φωτό του οποίου είδαμε από το λιμάνι της Σύρου και το αρχείο του ΟΑΝ (αν βέβαια τελικά δεν είναι το ίδιο το ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ).

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα όλα αυτά Γιώργο. Φαίνεται οτι το Σ.ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ είχε πλούσια ιστορία, αφού το ήταν Mk1 που πουλήθηκε από τον ΟΑΝ πάει να πει οτι είχε βυθιστεί στην Ελλάδα το 1941 και πιθανότατα είχε ξαναβυθιστεί αφού είχε υπηρετήσει και τους Γερμανούς. 
Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει κάπου αλλά να παραθέσω και αυτή τη φωτογραφία του LCT-1 από το βιβλίο "Πόλεμος στο Αιγαίο" του Peter Schenk. Δείχνει το σκάφος σε κάποιο καρνάγιο (ίσως στο Πέραμα ή στη εσχάρα Βασιλειάδη) ενώ επισκευάζεται μετά την ανέλκυση του:

Image1.jpg

Στο κείμενο αναφέρει:



> ... ένα σπάνιο πλοίο, πού έφερε τό ανεπίσημο όνομα «Lokfahre».
> Πρόκειται γιά ένα άπό τά δύο Βρετανικά αρματαγωγά τύπου LCT τά όποια άνελκύστηκαν στά Μέγαρα (TLC 1) και στήν Σούδα (TLC 16) αντίστοιχα. Εξοπλισμένο μέ δύο νέους Γερμανικούς πετρελαιοκινητήρες, ανέλαβε τήν μεταφορά τών αύτοκινηταμαξών (οπως υπαινίσσεται και τό δνομά
> του) μεταξύ Αθηνών και Θεσσαλονίκης, επί όσο διάστημα δέν είχε επισκευαστεί ή γέφυρα τοϋ Μπράλου. Τώρα συμμετείχε στήν εκκένωση τών Κυκλάδων. [...] απέφυγε τήν μοίρα του «Lokfahre», τό όποιο βυθίστηκε στις 10 Οκτωβρίου 1944 μπροστά στο ακρωτήριο Σούνιο.


Μιας και ανέδειξες τις ιδιαιτερότητες της πλώρης των Mk1, ανεβάζω και μια φωτογραφία από το LCT-16 ενώ χρησίμευε ως Πλωτός Γερανός Z-14 του Ο.Α.Ν. κατά τις εργασίες απομάκρυνσης ναυαγίων στο Ηράκλειο την άνοιξη και το καλοκαίρι του 1946. Το οτι απέγινε μετά δεν το γνωρίζω και θεωρητικά θα μπορούσε να είχε εκποιηθεί από τον Ο.Α.Ν. για να γίνει το Σ.ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ.

oan231.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άρη τι μπορώ να πω, για όνομα του θεού...... Τόσο μα τόσο κοντά, να έτσι κάνεις το χέρι και την βρίσκεις την απάντηση, και συνάμα τόσο μακριά...... Για όνομα του θεού, αυτό το πλοίο που ο τηλέγραφος του κοσμεί το αβατάρ μου μου έχει φάει την μισή ζωή (που λέει ο λόγος), αλλά χαλάλι του. 

Δεν το συζητάμε καν βέβαια ότι μετά και τις δύο απίστευτες φωτό που παρέθεσες σήμερα, είμαστε πλέον _1000%_ σίγουροι ότι το _ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_ ανήκε στον τύπο _Mk1_. Παρατήρησε σε παρακαλώ τις ατράνταχτες ομοιότητες ανάμεσα στην _πρώτη φωτογραφία_ με το _LCT-1_ στο Πέραμα (σχεδόν το αποκλείω να είναι στου Βασιλειάδη) και στην φωτό που _μας είχες παραθέσει_ λίγο καιρό πριν. Για το _LCT-16_ δεν δίνω και πολλές πιθανότητες να είναι το ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ. Παρατήρησε ότι στην φωτό _που παρέθεσες_, δεν υπάρχει στο πλάι του πλοίου αυτό που σε προηγούμενο ποστ απεκάλεσα ως "δέστρα", _αυτό δηλαδή_, ενώ υπάρχει η βάση του. Το _ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_ αποδεδειγμένα το έφερε και στις δύο πλευρές του τα πρώτα του χρόνια, προ μετασκευών. Και μου φαίνεται εντελώς απίθανο στην περίπτωση που το LCT-16 έγινε το ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ, να ψάξανε να βρούν ένα άλλο και να του το προσθέσανε (για ποιόν λόγο άλλωστε).

Καταλήγω σε κάτι που ο .....Γιά_ν_ης, θα το σχολίαζε με ένα μεγαλοπρεπέστατο "γουάου" !!!!! Από την στιγμή που το _ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_ ανήκε στον τύπο _Mk1_, ήταν σίγουρα ένα από τα πρώτα αποβατικά που κατασκεύασαν οι Βρετανοί για τον Β.Π.Π. Φαντάζεσαι όμως αν _-λέω ΑΝ-_ αποδειχθεί με κάποιο τρόπο ότι ήταν και _το πρώτο_ από τα συνολικά σχεδόν _1330_ (των τύπων 1-2-3-4-8), αν αποδειχθεί δηλαδή ότι ήταν το _LCT-1_ ??? Που άραγε θα μπορέσουμε να κρύψουμε την πανεθνική ντροπή μας να έχουμε ρημαγμένο, μισοκαμένο, μισοβουλιαγμένο να σαπίζει τα τελευταία χρόνια στην Ελευσίνα το πρώτο αποβατικό του Β.Π.Π. και το πρώτο πορθμείο αλλά και εν γένει Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ στην χώρα μας..........

Για όνομα του θεού.....................

----------


## Ellinis

Αυτά είναι τα ωραία της έρευνας φίλε EV, μερικές φορές όπως στην περίπτωση του ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ αποκτάει μια άγρια ομορφιά, κάτι σαν CSI nautilia δηλαδή  :Single Eye: 




> Για το _LCT-16_ δεν δίνω και πολλές πιθανότητες να είναι το ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ. Παρατήρησε ότι στην φωτό _που παρέθεσες_, δεν υπάρχει στο πλάι του πλοίου αυτό που σε προηγούμενο ποστ απεκάλεσα ως "δέστρα", _αυτό δηλαδή_, ενώ υπάρχει η βάση του. Το _ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_ αποδεδειγμένα το έφερε και στις δύο πλευρές του τα πρώτα του χρόνια, προ μετασκευών. Και μου φαίνεται εντελώς απίθανο στην περίπτωση που το LCT-16 έγινε το ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ, να ψάξανε να βρούν ένα άλλο και να του το προσθέσανε (για ποιόν λόγο άλλωστε).


Να παραθέσω και εδώ μια φωτογραφία που προσφέρεται για συγκρίσεις μιας και δείχνει το "16" το Μάη του 1941 στη Σούδα, εκεί που λίγο μετά αυτοβυθίστηκε.
A-16.jpg
πηγή

Αν δεχτούμε οτι οι διαφορές στη "δεστρα" αποκλείουν το 16, τότε από τα υπόλοιπα LCT που (γνωρίζουμε οτι) απωλέσθηκαν στην Ελλάδα μένουν το 3 και ένα από τα 1 ή 19 για τα οποία δεν γνωρίζουμε τι απέγιναν μετά την κατάληψη τους από τους Γερμανούς. Για το 3 έχω ρωτήσει ήδη ένα Γερμανό "ειδικό" μήπως και γνωρίζει κάτι. Υπάρχει μια αναφορά οτι το 1945 το επέστραψαν οι Γερμανοί (κατά την παράδωση των Δωδεκανήσων υποθέτω) στους Άγγλους και οτι πήρε τότε το διακριτικό _NSC(L)94_. Αν ισχύει αυτό, τότε μόνο το ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ μπορεί να είναι μόνο ένα από τα 1 ή 19. Και προσωπικά εκτιμώ οτι είναι το ίδιο σκάφος που ο ΟΑΝ  αναφέρει ως "_LCT βυθισμένο εις όρμον Σούδας. Ανελκύσθη την 21.8.46_" και ας είναι πολύ μικρό το "παράθυρο" χρόνου μέχρι τη νηολόγηση του ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ.
Υπάρχει βέβαια και το 5 που φαίνεται οτι χάθηκε σε ρηχά νερά στη Μονεμβασιά αλλά δεν υπάρχει κάποια αναφορά οτι ανελκύστηκε ποτέ.

Για το πως απωλέσθηκαν το 1941 τα βρετανικά LCT 1, 5 και 19 υπάρχει η παρακάτω βρετανική αναφορά:
A1-5-6-19.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Περνώντας δίπλα από την Ελευσίνα σήμερα δεν αντιστάθηκα και έκανα μια επίσκεψη στο σκάφος. Το θέαμα είναι βέβαια θλιβερό με το κομοδέσιο να έχει γίνει κάρβουνο και το σκάφος να κάθετε πλέον στο βυθό. Η εικόνα της περιοχής του Οργ. Λιμένος ολοκληρώνεται με τα παραδιπλα ναυάγια του ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ και του ΒΙΟΛΕΤΑ που μισοχάσκουν από το νερό.

2015-08-06-1404.jpg 2015-08-06-1414.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Αν ισχύει αυτό, τότε μόνο το ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ μπορεί να είναι μόνο ένα από τα 1 ή 19. Και προσωπικά εκτιμώ οτι είναι το ίδιο σκάφος που ο ΟΑΝ  αναφέρει ως "_LCT βυθισμένο εις όρμον Σούδας. Ανελκύσθη την 21.8.46_" και ας είναι πολύ μικρό το "παράθυρο" χρόνου μέχρι τη νηολόγηση του ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ.


Άρη να υποθέσω ότι αναφέρεσαι στο αποβατικό _αυτής της ανακοίνωσης του ΟΑΝ_, στην οποία είχαμε ξανααναφερθεί-συζητήσει στα ποστ 56 - 58 - 60 του παρόντος θέματος ??? Είχα την εντύπωση ότι την είχαμε αποκλείσει -με κάποια επιχειρήματα- αυτήν την περίπτωση.

----------


## Ellinis

Έχεις δίκιο, ξέχασα αυτά που είχες γράψει εδώ. Επομένως με βάση όσα γνωρίζουμε ως σήμερα, το αποβατικό που ανελκύστηκε στη Σουδα τον Αύγουστο και εκποιήθηκε το Δεκέμβριο του 1946, παραμένει "ορφανό", δεν ξέρουμε τι απέγινε. Ταυτόχρονα, φαίνεται οτι αυτό της Σούδας δεν είναι κάποιο από τα Mk1 που είχαν βυθιστεί στην Ελλάδα...
Αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι σοβαρά το πρώτο σενάριο που είχα αναφέρει



> Ένα οτι το "γερμανικό αποβατικό" της Σύρου, ήταν αρχικά βρετανικό που  είχε περάσει σε γερμανική κατοχή. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις βρετανικών  αποβατικών που έπεσαν σε γερμανικά χέρια όμως τέτοια περίπτωση με Mk2  δεν έχω συναντήσει.


με τη διαφορά οτι υπήρχαν περιπτώσεις βρετανικών αποβατικών Mk1 που χρησιμοποίησαν οι Γερμανοί και ήταν τρείς.

Αν είναι πραγματικά η Σύρα στις φωτογραφίες, τότε οι ενδείξεις πληθαίνουν.
Ξέρουμε οτι τον Οκτώβρη του 1944 οι Γερμανοί έστειλαν ενα LOKFAHRE (πρώην Mk1) στη Σύρα, το οποίο κατά την επιστροφή του στον Πειραιά βυθίστηκε κοντά στο Σούνιο. 
Ξέρουμε οτι οι Γερμανοί είχαν ανελκύσει και τα δυο Mk1 (1 & 19) που είχαν βυθιστεί στα Μέγαρα. _Αναρωτιέμαι_ λοιπόν μήπως και το δεύτερο Mk1 είχε σταλεί από αυτούς στη Σύρα και βυθίστηκε εκεί τον Οκτώβρη του 1944.
Η Συριανή εφημερίδα κάνει λόγω για ανέλκυση "γερμανικού αποβατικού" τον Μάρτιο, καθώς το σκάφος ήταν σε γερμανικά χέρια και είναι πιθανό να αγνοούσε τη βρετανική κατασκευή του.
Αν ανελκύστηκε το Μάρτιο τότε κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε να είχε πουληθεί τον Αύγουστο του ίδιου έτους για να γίνει το Σ.ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ...

Ανεβάζω και τη δεύτερη φωτογραφία (αυτή που έχει λεζάντα περί ανελκυσθέντος στη Σούδα αλλά που πράγματι δείχνει το ίδιο σκάφος με την προηγούμενη που κάνει λόγο για ανέλκυση στη Σύρο). Έχω την εντύπωση οτι μάλλον είναι στον Πειραιά.

LCT2.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άρη, σχετικά με τις δύο φωτογραφίες αποβατικού Mk1 στην "Σύρο" και στην "Σούδα".




> Να παραθέσω και στο φόρουμ μια από δυο φωτογραφίες που προέρχονται από το αρχείο του Οργανισμού Ανελκύσεως Ναυαγίων ο οποίος είχε προβεί μεταπολεμικά σε ανελκύσεις ναυαγίων.
> lct.jpg
> 
> Και οι δυο φωτογραφίες δείχνουν το ίδιο σκάφος από άλλη γωνία λήψης όμως έχουν διαφορετική λεζάντα. Η μια αναφέρει "_LCT βυθισμένον εις λιμένα Σύρου. Ανελκύσθη την 1.3.46_" και η άλλη "_LCT βυθισμένο εις όρμον Σούδας. Ανελκύσθη την 21.8.46_". Όπως βλέπουμε οι ομοιότητες με το ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ στην αρχική του μορφή, είναι πολλές.





> Φίλε Ellinis, μιας και έχω δει (χάρη σε εσένα) και τις δύο φωτογραφίες που αναφέρεις, μπορώ να πω με απόλυτη βεβαιότητα ότι απεικονίζουν το ίδιο αποβατικό, και μάλιστα στο ίδιο λιμάνι και στην ίδια θέση, κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα στην Σύρο. Ως προς τις ομοιότητες του δε με το _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_ στην αρχική του μορφή (_εδώ_ και _εδώ_), πράγματι είναι πολλές, μα πάρα πολλές.





> Ανεβάζω και τη δεύτερη φωτογραφία (αυτή που έχει λεζάντα περί ανελκυσθέντος στη Σούδα αλλά που πράγματι δείχνει το ίδιο σκάφος με την προηγούμενη που κάνει λόγο για ανέλκυση στη Σύρο). Έχω την εντύπωση οτι μάλλον είναι στον Πειραιά.
> 
> LCT2.jpg


Να υπενθυμίσω αρχικά ότι όπως έχουμε ήδη συμφωνήσει και αναφέρει, _και στις δύο φωτό πρόκειται για το ίδιο αποβατικό, στο ίδιο ακριβώς λιμάνι, στο ίδιο ακριβώς σημείο,_ είτε στην Σύρο (όπως μέχρι τώρα υποθέταμε) , είτε στην Σούδα, είτε στον Πειραιά, είτε .....στην Αιθιοπία !!!!! Όταν είχα δει παλαιότερα _την δεύτερη φωτό_, αυτή δηλαδή που ανέβασες τελευταία, ήταν κομμένη από αριστερά μέχρι και το πυροσβεστικό "κανονάκι", και άρα δεν φαινόταν το μεγάλο κτίριο. Με το νέο λοιπόν αυτό στοιχείο (το μεγάλο κτίριο αριστερά) είναι βέβαια λογικό να προβληματίζομαι πλέον για το που είναι πράγματι τραβηγμένες οι δύο φωτό. Στην Σύρο ή στον Πειραιά ??? 

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ενώ βλέποντας το χαρακτηριστικό αυτό κτίριο (στην φωτό από πλώρα) πάει αμέσως το μυαλό σου στον Πειραιά, η φωτό από πρύμα .....διαφωνεί εντόνως !!! Η "γωνία" από όπου βλέπουμε το κτίριο, τοποθετεί το αποβατικό περίπου στο σημείο όπου βρίσκεται σήμερα το υπουργείο ναυτιλίας ή στα σημερινά "Ροδίτικα".

Και για να τοποθετηθούμε και φωτογραφικά στην ίδια γωνία,

peiraias_limani_3.jpg

το "κτίριο μας" είναι το πρώτο από αριστερά, και το αποβατικό είναι δεμένο εκεί περίπου που βλέπουμε το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ. Όπως όμως είπα και παραπάνω, η φωτό από πρύμα .....διαφωνεί εντόνως. Στην παραλία - περιοχή _μπροστά από το αποβατικό βλέπουμε σπίτια πολλά_, πολύ κοντά στην θάλασσα, και εξ' όσων γνωρίζω (για να μην πω ότι είμαι βέβαιος) ποτέ δεν υπήρχε κάτι τέτοιο σε εκείνη την περιοχή. Ο Διονύσης Χαριτόπουλος στο εξαίσιο βιβλίο του "Εκ Πειραιώς", αναφέρει ότι οι δεξαμενές Βασιλειάδη ήταν το "τελευταίο" όριο της δυτικης πλευράς του λιμανιού, και μετά από εκεί ήταν "έρημος τόπος, βράχια και σπηλιές όπου κρύβονταν οι παράνομοι και οι παλιοί μάγκες" και δεν τολμούσε να πατήσει το πόδι του άνθρωπος. Αλλά _και σε αυτή την φωτό_ που χρονολογείται περίπου στο _1960_, μπορούμε εύκολα να διακρίνουμε ότι δεν υπήρχαν σπίτια κοντά στην θάλασσα σε αυτήν την πλευρά του λιμανιού.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ο κυριος Βαγγελης Κοντογιαννης ανεβασε σημερα στο Facebook τεσσερεις  πολυ ενδιαφερουσες και αγνωστες φωτογραφιες του ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ στο  δρομολογιο Ριου-Αντιρριου.

Σωκρατης Ιασεμιδης 1.jpg

Σωκρατης Ιασεμιδης 2.jpg

Σωκρατης Ιασεμιδης 3.jpg

Σωκρατης Ιασεμιδης 4.jpg

Σωκρατης Ιασεμιδης 5.jpg 

Ξεχασα να ναφερω οτι οι φωτογραφιες ηταν αρχικα του γνωστου μας R.  McCabe και ειχαν δημοσιευθει στο περιοδικό BEST σε ρεπορταζ του  Γιωργου  Μαρκουλακη
Εδω ειναι http://www.thebest.gr/news/index/viewStory/311457

----------


## Ellinis

> Άρη, σχετικά με τις δύο φωτογραφίες αποβατικού Mk1 στην "Σύρο" και στην "Σούδα".
> 
> 
> Να υπενθυμίσω αρχικά ότι όπως έχουμε ήδη συμφωνήσει και αναφέρει, _και στις δύο φωτό πρόκειται για το ίδιο αποβατικό, στο ίδιο ακριβώς λιμάνι, στο ίδιο ακριβώς σημείο,_ είτε στην Σύρο (όπως μέχρι τώρα υποθέταμε) , είτε στην Σούδα, είτε στον Πειραιά, είτε .....στην Αιθιοπία !!!!!


Συμφωνώ οτι είναι και οι δυο τραβηγμένες στο ίδιο σημείο, για αυτό δεν χωράει καμία αμφιβολία. Η αποθήκη του ΟΛΠ (νομίζω αυτό είναι το μεγάλο κτίριο που βλέπουμε) μας μεταφέρει με βεβαιότητα στο Πειραιά. 
Να διευκρινίσω οτι οι λεζάντες δεν λένε οτι οι φωτογραφίες  είναι "στην Σύρο" ή "στην Σούδα" αλλά οτι τα αποβατικά ανελκύστηκαν εκεί. Είναι απόλυτα λογικό μετά να τα ρυμούλκησαν στον Πειραιά.
Τώρα για το σημείο λήψης, σκέφτηκες την περίπτωση να είναι δεμένο κάπου προς τα λεμονάδικα; Έτσι έχει απέναντι αριστερά την αποθήκη και πίσω του τα κτίρια της περιοχής. Το δε βουνό που αχνοφαίνεται στο δεξί μέρος της 2ης φωτογραφίας θα μπορούσε να είναι το Αιγάλεω.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Να διευκρινίσω οτι οι λεζάντες δεν λένε οτι οι φωτογραφίες  είναι "στην Σύρο" ή "στην Σούδα" αλλά οτι τα αποβατικά ανελκύστηκαν εκεί. Είναι απόλυτα λογικό μετά να τα ρυμούλκησαν στον Πειραιά.


Αυτό δεν χρειάζεται καν διευκρίνιση φίλε Άρη, είναι ξεκάθαρο. Και είναι βέβαια απόλυτα λογικό να τα ρυμούλκησαν μετά στον Πειραιά. Αυτό όμως που δεν είναι .....καθόλου λογικό, είναι το να βλέπουμε σε δύο φωτό το ίδιο αποβατικό, στην λεζάντα της μίας να αναφέρεται ότι ανελκύστηκε στην Σύρο, και στην λεζάντα της άλλης ότι ανελκύστηκε στην Σούδα. Επίσης, από την στιγμή που και στις δύο φωτό δεν ήταν αναγνωρίσιμη η τοποθεσία (όπως είπα και πιό πάνω, στην φωτό από πλώρα που είχα δει την πρώτη φορά δεν φαινόταν το κτίριο), ήταν λογικό η αναζήτηση να ξεκινήσει από τα μέρη όπου και ανελκύστηκαν. Μάλιστα από όσο θυμάμαι, και οι δύο μας πιστεύαμε αρχικά ότι η τοποθεσία ήταν στην Σύρο.




> Τώρα για το σημείο λήψης, σκέφτηκες την περίπτωση να είναι δεμένο κάπου  προς τα λεμονάδικα; Έτσι έχει απέναντι αριστερά την αποθήκη και πίσω του  τα κτίρια της περιοχής. Το δε βουνό που αχνοφαίνεται στο δεξί μέρος της  2ης φωτογραφίας θα μπορούσε να είναι το Αιγάλεω.


Ομολογώ ότι δεν σκέφτηκα καθόλου αυτήν την περίπτωση, η οποία σαφώς και δεν μπορεί να αποκλειστεί. Το Mk1 δηλαδή των φωτό να ήταν δεμένο κάπου στα Λεμονάδικα.

----------


## Ellinis

Γιώργο, η επιμονή στην αναζήτηση της αρχικής ταυτότητας του πλοίου με έκανε να κάνω μια βουτιά σε πιο βαθιά νερά... αλλά νομίζω οτι άξιζε τον κόπο.
Η εκδοχή οτι το "γερμανικό αποβατικό" της Σύρου, ήταν αρχικά βρετανικό που  είχε  περάσει σε γερμανική κατοχή, με οδήγησε σε έρευνα τόσο βρετανικών όσο και γερμανικών αρχείων. Και σε αυτό το σημείο πρέπει να αποκλείσουμε και την περίπτωση του LCT-3 που είχαν αιχμαλωτίσει οι Γερμανοί στη Λέρο, καθώς όπως βρήκα επέζησε του πολέμου παραμένοντας στα Δωδεκάνησα μέχρι που παραδώθηκε πίσω στους Άγγλους. Οπότε δεν βυθίστηκε για να το ανελκύσει ο Ο.Α.Ν. όπως συνέβη στο μετέπειτα ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ.

Είχαμε δει εδώ να γράφει η εφημερίδα Ασπίς στις 3.3.46 για την ανέλκυση του γερμανικού αποβατικού που είχαν βυθίσει οι Άγγλοι στις 27.9.44 στη Σύρο. Ψάχνοντας στην Αγγλική πλευρά βρήκα οτι ο βομβαρδισμός της Σύρου έγινε στις 29.9.44 από το καταδρομικό ΒLACK PRINCE και το αντιτορπιλικό TUMULT καλυπτόμενα από τα αεροσκάφη ενός αεροπλανοφόρου συνοδείας.
Δεν βρήκα ιδιαίτερα στοιχεία για τα αποτελέσματα του βομβαρδισμού στην Αγγλική πλευρά αλλά το γερμανικό ημερολόγιο του Ναυάρχου Αιγαίου (που μου διέθεσε ο φίλος Κώστας Θωκταρίδης) ήταν αποκαλυπτικό...

Οι Γερμανοί αναφέρουν λοιπόν οτι στις 29.9, μεταξύ 10.15-11.40 έλαβε χώρα ο βομβαρδισμός της Σύρου και μεταξύ άλλων επλήγη ένα LOKFAEHRE. Με αυτό τον όρο αναφέρονταν οι Γερμανοί στα δυο βρετανικά αποβατικά LCT-1 και LCT-19 που είχαν ανελκύσει στα Μέγαρα και ειχαν επισκευάσει για τη μεταφορά αμαξοστοιχιών και λοιπών οχημάτων. Την ανέλκυση τους πιστοποιεί και το παρακάτω γερμανικό έγγραφο του 1941:
01.jpg

Το Γερμανικό ημερολόγιο  του Ναυάρχου Αιγαίου συνεχίζει και αναφέρει οτι στις 13.05 της 29ης ακολούθησε αεροπορική επίθεση που βύθισε ένα ρυμουλκό που ρυμουλκούσε το "πληγωμένο" LOKFAEHRE. Και στις 20.10 το LOKFAEHRE- ανίκανο προφανώς να κινηθεί μόνο του - αφοπλίστηκε και αυτοβυθίστηκε στη Σύρο.
Το έτερο LOKFAEHRE ξέρουμε οτι βυθίστηκε στις 8.10.44 μεταξύ Φλεβών και Σουνίου όπου και παραμένει σε μεγάλο βάθος. 

Επομένως μπορούμε πλέων να ενώσουμε τα σημεία στην περιήγηση του ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ στις ελληνικές θάλασσες επί 64 χρόνια. 
Ξεκινά τον Απρίλη του 1941 όταν στάλθηκε για να συνδράμει στην μεταφορά των αποσυρώμενων Βρετανικών στρατευμάτων από τα Μέγαρα προς τα πλοία που παρέμεναν αρόδο. Εκεί θα βυθιστεί για να ανελκυστεί από τους Γερμανούς και να επισκευαστεί ως LOKFAEHRE. 
Θα βυθιστεί για δεύτερη φορά στη Σύρο στις 29.9.44 από τα πυρά των βρετανικών πολεμικών πλοίων αλλά ανελκύστηκε από το ναυαγοσωστικό ΚΥΚΛΩΨ την 1.3.46 όπως πιστοποιεί ο  Ο.Α.Ν. και ρυμουλκήθηκε στον Πειραιά όπως δείχνουν οι φωτογραφίες. Τον Αύγουστο του ίδιου έτους πουλήθηκε στην ΚΥΔΕΠ όπως μαρτυρεί το Νηολόγιο Πειραιώς και από εκεί και πέρα λίγο πολύ γνωρίζουμε το τι ακολούθησε.

Αυτό που δεν προκύπτει από κάποιο έγγραφο είναι ποιό από τα LCT-1 και LCT-19 βυθίστηκε στη Σύρο και ποιό στο Σούνιο. Και δύσκολα θα προκύψει αφού οι Γερμανοί αναφέρονταν και στα δυο σκάφη με τον ίδιο όρο...
Πάντως παραμένει ένα ακόμη ερώτημα. Το δεύτερο αποβατικό που ανέλκυσε ο Ο.Α.Ν. από τη Σούδα ποιό ήταν και τι απέγινε;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άρη ΕΥΓΕ !!! Νομίζω ότι τα στοιχεία είναι πλέον επαρκή ώστε να μπορεί να συνδεθεί το _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ - ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π_ τόσο με ένα εκ των Mk1 LCT-1 και LCT-19 (προσωπικά .....επιλέγω το LCT-1 !!!) όσο και με το Mk1 των δύο φωτογραφιών από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

Σε αυτό το σημείο,είναι καιρός να λύσουμε και το ...μυστήριο ως προς το σε ποιό σημείο του λιμανιού του Πειραιά ήταν δεμένο το Mk1 των δύο φωτογραφιών του ΟΑΝ. Σήμερα πήγα μία express εκδρομή στην Αίγινα. Κατεβαίνοντας στο λιμάνι είχα στον νου μου τις δύο φωτό, και προσπάθησα να τις "τοποθετήσω" ως προς το κτίριο του ΟΛΠ. Καμμία λοιπόν περίπτωση δεν προέκυψε ως προς το αποβατικό να ήταν δεμένο στα Λεμονάδικα αλλά ούτε όμως και στα Ροδίτικα όπως αρχικά είχα υποθέσει. Και αυτό γιατί (έχοντας ένα κτίριο παραλληλόγραμμο, με δύο μεγάλες πλευρές και δύο πολύ μικρότερες) αν οι φωτό είχαν τραβηχτεί σε μία από τις δύο "περιοχές", θα φαινόταν περισσότερο κάποια από τις δύο μικρές πλευρές του κτιρίου και λιγότερο κάποια από τις δύο μεγάλες.

Στην φωτό όμως φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα _όλη η μία μεγάλη πλευρά του κτιρίου_, και αυτό το στοιχείο μας οδηγεί στην βεβαιότητα πλέον ότι το αποβατικό ήταν δεμένο στην ακτή Μιαούλη, πιθανολογώ στο ύψος του Αγίου Σπυρίδωνα, ή εκεί που σήμερα λέμε "στα διακοσάρια", όπου σαφώς και μπορούσαν να βρίσκονται και τα σπίτια που είδαμε στην φωτό από πρύμα.  Στην παρακάτω εικόνα (το κτίριο ακριβώς στο μέσον της) βλέπουμε τις "γωνίες" φωτογράφισης του κτιρίου από τα Ροδίτικα και από τα Λεμονάδικα (σημεία Α - Β και κίτρινες γραμμές) και την γωνία φωτογράφισης του κτιρίου από τον Άγιο Σπυρίδωνα (σημείο Γ και κόκκινες γραμμές).

Limani.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σήμερα έψαξα λίγο το θέμα με το "μπόϊ" του πλοίου που μας είχε παραπλανήσει στην αναζήτηση της αρχικής του ταυτότητας. 



> Να δευκρινίσω εδώ ότι τα σημερινά _57,43_ μέτρα μήκους του πλοίου είναι απολύτως αδιαμφισβήτητα. Έχοντας παράλληλα ως δεδομένο τις διαστάσεις των αποβατικών τύπου Mk4, _57,1m x 11,8m_, πιστεύω ότι με βάση την λογική ο καθένας θα κατέτασσε το πλοίο στην κατηγορία _Mk4_. Έλα όμως που .....αλλιώς είναι τα πράγματα !!!!!





> Για αυτό που μπορούμε να είμαστε βέβαιοι μετά την ανακάλυψη της "συντριπτικών στοιχείων φέρουσας" _καρτ ποστάλ_, είναι ότι το _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_ δεν ανήκε στους τύπους _Μk3_ και _Μk4_. Απο εκεί και πέρα, και για να εξετάσουμε όλες τις περιπτώσεις (βάσει της αρχικής του μορφής), εκτός από τον τύπο _Mk2_ δεν μπορούμε να αποκλείσουμε και τον πρώτο τύπο των βρεττανικών LCT Mk, τον _Mk1_, μήκους 46,3m έναντι 48,8 του _Mk2_, και με πολλές φυσικά εννοείται μεταξύ τους ομοιότητες.


Αρχικά λοιπόν, όταν νηολογήθηκε ως φορτηγό πλοίο  :Bi Polo:  το 1946, το ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ είχε διαστάσεις 46,25 Χ 8,6 μέτρα δηλαδή ακριβώς αυτές ενός αποβατικού αρμάτων Mk1. Σταδιακά το πλοίο μεγάλωσε τόσο σε μήκος όσο και σε πλάτος και έφτασε τελικά να είναι 57,43 Χ 12,5 μέτρα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έτσι όπως τα λες είναι Άρη. Αυτές μάλιστα τις ίδιες διαστάσεις (46,25 Χ 8,6) με ελάχιστες διαφορές σε εκατοστά (46,18 Χ 8,74), τις πρόσεξα -μόλις πρόσφατα- να αναφέρονται σε φωτογραφία του πλοίου που είχε ανεβεί πριν πέντε ολάκερα χρόνια στο shipspotting, _εδώ_. Αναφέρονται επίσης μέχρι και στην "σελίδα" του πλοίου στο marinetraffic, προφανώς όμως με κάποια -προς τα επάνω- στρογγυλοποίηση (47 Χ 9) _εδώ_.

Για όσους τώρα αναρωτιούνται (και με το δίκιο τους), πως είναι δυνατόν μετά 30 - 40 χρόνια από την επιμήκυνση και διαπλάτυνση ενός πλοίου, να αναφέρονται σε βάσεις δεδομένων ακόμα τα παλιά - πρώτα μέτρα του (πόσο μάλλον περισσότερο στο AIS), θα ήθελα να αναφέρω ότι αυτό το συναντάμε σε πολλά πλοία που έχουν δεχτεί μετασκευές, και πιθανότατα οφείλεται στο ότι δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί τα νέα τους στοιχεία - μέτρα. Προσωπικά, έχω δει σε πάρα πολλές ελληνικές παντόφλες, να αναφέρονται ως 40μετρες η 50μετρες ενώ αποδεδειγμένα έχουν μεγαλώσει στις μετασκευές κατά πολλά μέτρα.

Όσο για την αρχική "παραπλάνηση" μας Άρη, νομίζω ότι ήταν απόλυτα λογικό να συμβεί. Και οφειλόταν βέβαια ότι τα μέτρα του πλοίου κατόπιν μετασκευής-ων, _57,43m x 12,5m_ ήταν σχεδόν πανομοιότυπα με αυτά των αποβατικών τύπου Mk4, _57,1m x 11,8m_. Αν ήταν π.χ. 52 ή 60 τα σημερινά του μέτρα, διάσταση δηλαδή που δεν συναντάται σε κανενός τύπου αποβατικό LCT Mk, θα είχα καταλάβει εξ αρχής ότι το πλοίο είχε δεχτεί μετασκευή, άρα θα το αναζητούσαμε σε όλους τους τύπους των αποβατικών, και δεν θα το κατέτασσα κατευθείαν στα Mk4.

Τέλος καλό - όλα καλά όμως, και ας είναι καλά η .....ευλογημένη καρτ ποστάλ που είχα ανακαλύψει στο Μοναστηράκι και μας οδήγησε στην λύση του μυστηρίου, μέσα από την συζήτηση και το υπέροχο "κόψε-ράψε" που την ακολούθησαν.

----------


## Ellinis

Προέκυψε και βίντεο με την πυρκαγιά που κατέστρεψε το σκάφος 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEuyE9TCY40

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτές οι εικόνες δεν είναι καθόλου ευχάριστες, αφού πρόκειται για ένα ιστορικό πλοίο. 
Φίλε Ellinis ευχαριστούμε για το βίντεο που δείχνει τις τελευταίες του στιγμές. Κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα.

----------


## Ellinis

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, η ιστορία του πλοίου - όπως αποκαλύφθηκε με την έρευνα που έγινε στο nautilia.gr - δημοσιεύτηκε αυτό το μήνα στο περιοδικό "Ναυτική Ελλάς"

Image1.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Εμείς φίλε Ellinis ενδιαφερόμαστε για τέτοια θέματα, δυστυχώς ούτε τα μπουρδελοκάναλα ούτε οι πολιτικοί μας ενδιαφέρονται για την Ιστορία αυτού του τόπου, αφού απλά δεν βάζουν καμία......μίζα στην τσέπη τους.

----------


## SONINLAW

Γειά σας,
Τυχαία πρόσφατα έπεσα στην  κουβέντα σας  και στα γραφόμενά σας, και ευχαριστώ που μου δώσατε την αφορμή  και το ερέθισμα - έστω και πολύ καθυστερημένα - να ξαναθυμηθώ πράγματα και να κάνω ένα αφιέρωμα στο " Σ. Ιασεμίδης¨"  και στον πρώτο καπετάνιο του, Κυριάκο Τσάγκαρη. Που ήταν και  ο πρώτος καπετάνιος , που άνοιξε τις γραμμές Ρίο - Αντίρριο και Αρκίτσας - Αιδηψού, και που έτυχε να είναι και ο πεθερός μου. Και που ναι ... έχετε δίκιο, δεν ξεπερνούσε τα 170 εκ., αλλά, πιστέψτε με, ήταν πολύ μεγάλος και σωστός καπετάνιος και άνθρωπος.   Πολύ θάθελα να ζούσε για να σας διαφωτίσει στην όμορφη, ιστορικά ενδιαφέρουσα  και εξειδικευμένη κουβέντα σας. Καλά Ταξίδια να έχετε και Καλή Ζωή.
Πατήστε εδώ για το αφιέρωμα και σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις πληροφορίες, που εσείς μου δώσατε και  εμπεριέχονται : 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAziVYJW_Jo

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Γειά σας,
> Τυχαία πρόσφατα έπεσα στην  κουβέντα σας  και στα γραφόμενά σας, και ευχαριστώ που μου δώσατε την αφορμή  και το ερέθισμα - έστω και πολύ καθυστερημένα - να ξαναθυμηθώ πράγματα και να κάνω ένα αφιέρωμα στο " Σ. Ιασεμίδης¨"  και στον πρώτο καπετάνιο του, Κυριάκο Τσάγκαρη. Που ήταν και  ο πρώτος καπετάνιος , που άνοιξε τις γραμμές Ρίο - Αντίρριο και Αρκίτσας - Αιδηψού, και που έτυχε να είναι και ο πεθερός μου. Και που ναι ... έχετε δίκιο, δεν ξεπερνούσε τα 170 εκ., αλλά, πιστέψτε με, ήταν πολύ μεγάλος και σωστός καπετάνιος και άνθρωπος.   Πολύ θάθελα να ζούσε για να σας διαφωτίσει στην όμορφη, ιστορικά ενδιαφέρουσα  και εξειδικευμένη κουβέντα σας. Καλά Ταξίδια να έχετε και Καλή Ζωή.
> Πατήστε εδώ για το αφιέρωμα και σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις πληροφορίες, που εσείς μου δώσατε και  εμπεριέχονται : 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAziVYJW_Jo


Μπραβο!   Εξαιρετικο βιντεο, καλα φτιαγμενο. Τα τελευταια τροα λεπτα με αγνωστες φωτογραφιες του πρώτου καπετάνιου του, Κυριάκου Τσάγκαρη, ειναι πραγματι μεγαλης αξιας.
Ευχαριστουμε...

ΝΑΠ

ΥΓ: Πολυ θα ηθελα να μαθω ποια ειναι η μουσικη του βιντεο. ΜΑγευτικη!

----------


## SONINLAW

> Μπραβο!   Εξαιρετικο βιντεο, καλα φτιαγμενο. Τα τελευταια τροα λεπτα με αγνωστες φωτογραφιες του πρώτου καπετάνιου του, Κυριάκου Τσάγκαρη, ειναι πραγματι μεγαλης αξιας.
> Ευχαριστουμε...
> 
> ΝΑΠ
> 
> ΥΓ: Πολυ θα ηθελα να μαθω ποια ειναι η μουσικη του βιντεο. ΜΑγευτικη!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ,
Η οικογένεια μάλλον θα βρεί και άλλες παλιές σχετικές  φωτογραφίες.....

Η μουσική είναι της άριστης Ευανθίας Ρεμπούτσικα . Το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι ξεκινάει από το 34.14 λεπτό στο : 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfQ9Rx4gbJc.  
Και με τον Κότσιρα :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8n4wEQ_j1U

Καλή ακρόαση 

Υ.Γ. Επειδή είμαι αρβανίτης (από Βοιωτία )  και το    Peppas είναι αρβανίτικο, εσείς  Κούλουρη ή Βοιωτία ????

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ομορφο βιντεακι νοσταλγικο και με εξαιρετικη μουσικη επενδυση!!!_

----------


## SONINLAW

> _Ομορφο βιντεακι νοσταλγικο και με εξαιρετικη μουσικη επενδυση!!!_


Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Καλές Θάλασσες.....

----------


## nikos.man

Η κατάσταση του σήμερα...
20160202_172243.jpg20160202_172839.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Η κατάσταση του σήμερα...
> 20160202_172243.jpg20160202_172839.jpg



*Μηπως γνωριζει κανεις ποιος ειναι ο ιδιοκτητης και αν πουλιεται οπως ειναι τωρα;
*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ιδεαν δεν ειχα οτι υπαρχει ακομη ενα  κομματι του πορθμειου (ΡΟΔΟΣ). Παντως, οπως και με το Ιασεμιδης, δεν  μπορεσα να καταλαβω γιατι δεν κρατησαμε ενα απο τα παλια πορθμεια ετσι  σαν μουσειακι, να θυμομαστε μια περιοδο της ακτοπλοιας μας. Οι Τουρκοι  και οι Ιταλοι το εκαναν...


Ποιοί Τούρκοι και Ιταλοί...... και εν γένει Ευρωπαίοι, Αμερικανοί και  Ασιάτες !!!!! Που να σταθούν όλοι αυτοί μπροστά στην δική μας  μεγαλοπρέπεια !!!!! Είναι γνωστό τοις πάσι (το έχει πει και ευτραφής  λαλίστατος πολιτικός μας) ότι όταν ημείς οι Έλληνες φτιάχναμε Παρθενώνες, όλοι οι .....άλλοι κρεμόντουσαν από τα δέντρα !!!!! Ε λοιπόν, από την στιγμή  που κααααααάποτε φτιάξαμε Παρθενώνες, είναι ποτέ δυνατόν να καθόμαστε  να ασχολούμαστε σήμερα με .....ευτελή σύγχρονα πολιτιστικά ζητήματα ??? Ποιός  πολιτισμός και που (είς άπαντας τους τομείς) ??? Θεός φυλάξοι !!!!! Το έχει  μεταφέρει μάλιστα και σε στίχο η εξαίσια Λίνα Νικολακοπούλου, με  μελοποίηση του θεσπέσιου (άξιου διάδοχου του Μάνου) Σταμάτη Κραουνάκη :

_"Οι Έλληνες είναι λαός όλο τιμή και δόξα, το ένδοξο τους παρελθόν κλωσσάνε σαν την κλώσσα.
Κι ανέκαθεν πολέμησαν κατά της τυραννίας, τους έμεινε η καρκατσουλιά και δυό αυγά Τουρκίας"_

Όσο για τα παλιά πρώτα πορθμεία (και πρώην πολεμικά αποβατικά) της χώρας  μας, τα έχουμε ξαναπεί πολλές φορές. Είχαμε δίπλα μας, μες τα χέρια  μας, ενεργό μέχρι και πριν πέντε χρόνια (και παροπλισμένο μέχρι  πρόσφατα) όχι μόνο _το πρώτο πορθμείο της χώρας μας_ και συγχρόνως πρώτο Ε-Γ/Ο-Γ, αλλά ταυτόχρονα και _το κατά πολύ μεγάλη πιθανότητα πρώτο_  (σίγουρα πάντως μέσα στην πρώτη 20άδα) από τα εκατοντάδες (υπέρ των  χιλίων) αποβατικά που κατασκευάστηκαν για τις ανάγκες του Β' Παγκοσμίου  Πολέμου. Το _(Mk1 class) LCT-1 (ή 16) - ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ - ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π_ βέβαια. Και τι κάναμε ??? Το αφήσαμε να σαπίζει μέχρι που μιά φωτιά το κατέστρεψε ολοσχερώς.

Ποιός πολιτισμός και κουραφέξαλα ??? Μας αρκεί να αναμασούμε το ένδοξο μας (όντως) παρελθόν.

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε Γιώργο θα διαφωνήσω εν μέρει μαζί σου. Σε μια χρεωκοπημένη χώρα δεν θα περίμενα κάτι παραπάνω. Όμως και σε εύρωστα κράτη, που διαθέτουν δομές και κυβερνητική συνέχεια, δεν αναλαμβάνουν μόνο οι κυβερνήσεις το κόστος αναπαλαίωσης και διατήρησης ενός ιστορικού σκάφους. Το κόστος αυτό το αναλαμβάνουν και οργανώσεις (σύλλογοι) που συστήνουν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι, φορείς ή ιδιώτες. Αν είναι σωστά οργανωμένοι και το αντικείμενο τους έχει απήχηση στο κοινό, τότε το έργο θα χρηματοδοτηθεί από δωρεές και μπορεί να συμπληρωθεί από κονδύλια της τοπικής κοινότητας-περιφέρειας που θα οφεληθεί από την ύπαρξη του "μνημείου". Αν δεν έχουν οργάνωση ή απήχηση, τότε απλά το έργο δεν θα προχωρήσει. 
Να θυμήσω την περίπτωση του Ο/Γ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ, ενός από τα τελευταία αποβατικά LSM που υπήρχε και μάλιστα στην αρχική μορφή του. Το πήρε το 1995 ένας αμερικανικός σύλλογος που είχαν συστήσει βετεράνοι και το πήγαν στην Αμερική. Δεν υπήρχε όμως η κατάλληλη εξέλιξη και όταν φτάσαν στο σημείο να μην διαθέτουν χώρο για τον ελιμενισμό του, τότε αναγκάστηκαν να το στείλουν για σκραπ. Mια άλλη περίπτωση ήταν του αρματαγωγού HMS STALKER  στην Αγγλία που παρά τις προσπάθειες για διατήρηση τού διαλύθηκε το 2010. Θα θυμάσαι ορισμένους φίλους που μάζευαν υπογραφές πριν 10 περίπου χρόνια για να μην πάει το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ για σκραπ και να γίνει μουσείο. Υπογραφές για να πληρώσει ποιός; το κράτος (όλοι μας) ή μήπως ο εφοπλιστής που το είχε; Τις υπογραφές για να ζητάμε τις βάζουμε όλοι εύκολα, λεφτά για να γίνει η διαμόρφωση σε μουσείο δεν είδα κάποιον πρόθυμο να τα βάλει...

Προσωπικά δεν θεωρώ οτι μπορεί οποιοδήποτε κράτος να καλύψει τα γούστα κάθε ομάδας καραβολατρών.  Στο facebook ανέβηκε πρόσφατα μια φωτογραφία από την ανέλκυση του θωρηκτού ΚΙΛΚΙΣ  και κάποιος έγραψε γιατί δεν το κάναμε μουσείο και πήγε για σκραπ... Εγώ μπορεί να ήθελα να είχε διατηρηθεί ένα ατμοκίνητο ρυμουλκό σαν το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ του Βερνίκου, κάποιος άλλος ένα γκαζάδικο  τύπου Τ2 με δυο κομοδέσια και ατμοστρόβιλους, άλλος το υπερωκεάνειο ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ, άλλος κάποιο από τα υποβρύχια που είχαν υπηρετήσει στον πόλεμο του 40, άλλος το πολεμικό πλοίο που υπηρέτησε, ή το Α/Τ ΛΕΩΝ με τα περί πειράματος Φιλαδέλφειας μυθεύματα και βέβαια η λίστα δεν έχει τέλος.  
Ασφαλώς υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που ένα πλοίο πρέπει να σωθεί ως μνημείο  και ευτυχώς στη χώρα μας έχουμε αρκετά πλοία μουσεία (Γ.ΑΒΕΡΩΦ, ΒΕΛΟΣ,  Ε.ΕΥΓΕΝΙΔΗΣ, ΘΑΛΗΣ Ο ΜΙΛΗΣΙΟΣ, ΕΛΛΑΣ ΛΙΜΠΕΡΤΥ, ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ κλπ). Όμως σκέψου τι θα γινόταν αν κρατούσαμε κάθε πλοίο που κάποιο λίγοι κρίνουμε οτι έχει αξία...
Και εγώ θα ήθελα να έχουμε όχι δέκα αλλά εκατό πλοία-μουσεία αλλά προφανώς δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Τώρα για το αν έπρεπε να "σωθεί" το ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π., προσωπικά δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Ως προς το ρόλο του στο β' παγκόσμιο κλπ, το πλοίο που σκουριάζει στην Ελευσίνα δεν έχει σχεδόν καμία σχέση με αυτό που ήταν όταν ναυπηγήθηκε. Πιό κοντά θα ήμουν ως προς το ρόλο του στην ανάπτυξη των πορθμειακών γραμμών, αλλά στην εποχή μας μάλλον θα ήταν πολυτέλεια να το χρηματοδοτήσει το κράτος. 

Ας δούμε άλλη μια φωτογραφία του καμμένου και προσαραγμένου ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π.

evgenia p 2015.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε Άρη σε ευχαριστώ για την τοποθέτηση σου, και ελπίζω να μου επιτρέψεις κάποιες παρατηρήσεις.




> Σε μια χρεωκοπημένη χώρα δεν θα περίμενα κάτι παραπάνω. Όμως και σε εύρωστα κράτη, που διαθέτουν δομές και κυβερνητική συνέχεια, δεν αναλαμβάνουν μόνο οι κυβερνήσεις το κόστος αναπαλαίωσης και διατήρησης ενός ιστορικού σκάφους. Το κόστος αυτό το αναλαμβάνουν και οργανώσεις (σύλλογοι) που συστήνουν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι, φορείς ή ιδιώτες. Αν είναι σωστά οργανωμένοι και το αντικείμενο τους έχει απήχηση στο κοινό, τότε το έργο θα χρηματοδοτηθεί από δωρεές και μπορεί να συμπληρωθεί από κονδύλια της τοπικής κοινότητας-περιφέρειας που θα οφεληθεί από την ύπαρξη του "μνημείου". Αν δεν έχουν οργάνωση ή απήχηση, τότε απλά το έργο δεν θα προχωρήσει.


Να επισημάνω ότι πουθενά στο ποστ μου δεν έγραψα για ανάγκη διάσωσης του πλοίου αποκλειστικά και μόνο από το κράτος – κυβέρνηση, δεν διαθέτω τόση .....φαντασία ώστε να πιστεύω ότι ένα κράτος τόσο αναξιόπιστο και παχύδερμο σαν το Ελληνικό (που δεν ασχολείται με καμία πολιτισμική πρωτοβουλία αν δεν αποσκοπεί σε ρουσφετολογικά ή μιζαδόρικα οφέλη) θα ενδιαφερόταν ποτέ για την διάσωση ενός …..πτωχού πορθμείου. Συμφωνούμε λοιπόν στο ότι «Το κόστος αυτό το αναλαμβάνουν και οργανώσεις (σύλλογοι) που συστήνουν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι, φορείς ή ιδιώτες», άρα φίλε Άρη τουλάχιστον σε αυτό το σημείο δεν διαφωνείς μαζί μου. (Παρένθεση - ερώτηση :  Δηλαδή στην Ελλάδα προ χρεωκοπίας, πριν το 2009 και το ξέσπασμα της οικονομικής κρίσης, περίμενες ή είχες δει «κάτι το παραπάνω» στον χώρο της ναυτιλίας και των πολιτισμικών πρωτοβουλιών – έργων??? Και αν ναι, από ποιούς (λαμπρούς και αλησμόνητους !!!!!) υπουργούς ναυτιλίας ???)




> Το κόστος αυτό το αναλαμβάνουν και οργανώσεις (σύλλογοι) που συστήνουν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι, φορείς ή ιδιώτες. Αν είναι σωστά οργανωμένοι και το αντικείμενο τους έχει απήχηση στο κοινό, τότε το έργο θα χρηματοδοτηθεί από δωρεές και μπορεί να συμπληρωθεί από κονδύλια της τοπικής κοινότητας-περιφέρειας που θα οφεληθεί από την ύπαρξη του "μνημείου". Αν δεν έχουν οργάνωση ή απήχηση, τότε απλά το έργο δεν θα προχωρήσει.
> Να θυμήσω την περίπτωση του Ο/Γ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ, ενός από τα τελευταία αποβατικά LSM που υπήρχε και μάλιστα στην αρχική μορφή του. Το πήρε το 1995 ένας αμερικανικός σύλλογος που είχαν συστήσει βετεράνοι και το πήγαν στην Αμερική. Δεν υπήρχε όμως η κατάλληλη εξέλιξη και όταν φτάσαν στο σημείο να μην διαθέτουν χώρο για τον ελιμενισμό του, τότε αναγκάστηκαν να το στείλουν για σκραπ. Mια άλλη περίπτωση ήταν του αρματαγωγού HMS STALKER στην Αγγλία που παρά τις προσπάθειες για διατήρηση τού διαλύθηκε το 2010. Θα θυμάσαι ορισμένους φίλους που μάζευαν υπογραφές πριν 10 περίπου χρόνια για να μην πάει το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ για σκραπ και να γίνει μουσείο. Υπογραφές για να πληρώσει ποιός; το κράτος (όλοι μας) ή μήπως ο εφοπλιστής που το είχε; Τις υπογραφές για να ζητάμε τις βάζουμε όλοι εύκολα, λεφτά για να γίνει η διαμόρφωση σε μουσείο δεν είδα κάποιον πρόθυμο να τα βάλει...


Το ότι υπήρξαν κάποιες πρωτοβουλίες για διάσωση – διατήρηση ιστορικών πλοίων οι οποίες δεν είχαν αίσιο τέλος, δεν νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να αποτρέψει τις όποιες μελλοντικές  παρόμοιες πρωτοβουλίες, πολύ δε περισσότερο αν αναλογιστούμε ότι για μία αποτυχημένη περίπτωση, υπήρξαν (τουλάχιστον σε πολιτισμένα κράτη) πολλές περισσότερες επιτυχημένες. Μία επίσκεψη στο shipspotting, στην κατηγορία «Museum Ships», μπορεί να μας πείσει για του λόγου το αληθές. ». Όσον αφορά την περίπτωση του ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ την οποία θυμάμαι πολύ καλά, το ότι τελικά δεν είδες κάποιον πρόθυμο να βάλει  λεφτά για να γίνει η διαμόρφωση του σε μουσείο, τι άραγε σημαίνει ??? Ότι οι φίλοι που είχαν κάνει αφιλοκερδώς την αξιέπαινη προσπάθεια  συλλογής υπογραφών για την διάσωση του πλοίου, θα πρέπει να είχαν προηγουμένως εκπονήσει και τις ανάλογες μελέτες χρηματοδότησης αυτής της διάσωσης ??? Το ρωτάω αυτό γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνω την έννοια του «Υπογραφές για να πληρώσει ποιος ;» Οι υπογραφές αναφερόντουσαν στην έκφραση επιθυμίας διάσωσης και όχι στα διαδικαστικά που θα εξεταζόντουσαν από αρμοδιότερους σε επόμενη φάση (ή οποία φυσικά δεν ήρθε ποτέ χωρίς να ευθύνονται γι αυτό οι φίλοι).




> Στο facebook ανέβηκε πρόσφατα μια φωτογραφία από την ανέλκυση του θωρηκτού ΚΙΛΚΙΣ και κάποιος έγραψε γιατί δεν το κάναμε μουσείο και πήγε για σκραπ... Εγώ μπορεί να ήθελα να είχε διατηρηθεί ένα ατμοκίνητο ρυμουλκό σαν το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ του Βερνίκου, κάποιος άλλος ένα γκαζάδικο τύπου Τ2 με δυο κομοδέσια και ατμοστρόβιλους, άλλος το υπερωκεάνειο ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ, άλλος κάποιο από τα υποβρύχια που είχαν υπηρετήσει στον πόλεμο του 40, άλλος το πολεμικό πλοίο που υπηρέτησε, ή το Α/Τ ΛΕΩΝ με τα περί πειράματος Φιλαδέλφειας μυθεύματα και βέβαια η λίστα δεν έχει τέλος.
> Ασφαλώς υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που ένα πλοίο πρέπει να σωθεί ως μνημείο και ευτυχώς στη χώρα μας έχουμε αρκετά πλοία μουσεία (Γ.ΑΒΕΡΩΦ, ΒΕΛΟΣ, Ε.ΕΥΓΕΝΙΔΗΣ, ΘΑΛΗΣ Ο ΜΙΛΗΣΙΟΣ, ΕΛΛΑΣ ΛΙΜΠΕΡΤΥ, ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ κλπ). Όμως σκέψου τι θα γινόταν αν κρατούσαμε κάθε πλοίο που κάποιο λίγοι κρίνουμε οτι έχει αξία...
> Και εγώ θα ήθελα να έχουμε όχι δέκα αλλά εκατό πλοία-μουσεία αλλά προφανώς δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.


Αμα σκεφτόμασταν έτσι φίλε Άρη, τότε ποτέ και πουθενά (και όχι μόνο στον τομέα του πολιτισμού) δεν θα γινόταν απολύτως τίποτα. Μα και φυσικά «η λίστα δεν έχει τέλος» αλλά αλίμονο αν αυτό το γεγονός μας απέτρεπε από το αν εκφράσουμε κάποια θέληση μας. Είναι δυνατόν να θέλω να προτείνω την διάσωση ενός ιστορικού πλοίου, και να με αποτρέψει το γεγονός ότι ταυτόχρονα υπάρχουν άλλοι που επιθυμούν την διάσωση κάποιων άλλων ιστορικών πλοίων ??? Ε τότε ας παραιτηθούμε από τα πάντα και ας μην μας νοιάζει τίποτα σε κάθε τομέα της ζωής. Εγώ εκφράζω την δική μου θέληση, άλλοι την δική τους. Αν έχουν απήχηση, αν κάποιοι λίγοι ή περισσότεροι ενδιαφερθούν, αν τα επιχειρήματα μου είναι σωστά, αυτά είναι τα ζητούμενα, και όχι το «δεν προτείνω κάτι γιατί θα υπάρξουν και άλλοι που θα προτείνουν κάτι διαφορετικό». Επίσης τον μεγαλύτερο ρόλο στην έκφραση της κάθε επιθυμίας έχουν οι παράμετροι της. Για παράδειγμα, δεν μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε το χρηματικό αντίτιμο που απαιτείται για την διάσωση και μετέπειτα διαχείριση του ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ με το χρηματικό αντίτιμο που απαιτείται αντίστοιχα για το υπερωκεάνειο ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ (ούτε κατά διάνοια !!!), ούτε και να βάλουμε στην ίδια ζυγαριά την ιστορία του ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ στην ακτοπλοία της χώρας μας με το αν μας …..αρέσει αισθητικά ένα γκαζάδικο τύπου Τ2 με δυο κομοδέσια και ατμοστρόβιλους ή τα συναισθήματα που μας δημιουργεί το πλοίο στο οποίο υπηρετήσαμε. Μην συγκρίνουμε ανόμοιες καταστάσεις.       

Τέλος, οπωσδήποτε  σεβαστή η άποψη σου για το μη αναγκαίο της διάσωσης του ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ, όπως -είμαι σίγουρος- είναι σεβαστή και από εσένα η δική μου άποψη. Θα μπορούσα μάλιστα εδώ (για να σε πείσω !!!!!), να επανέλθω με ακόμα περισσότερα στοιχεία και προτάσεις όσον αφορά τόσο τους λόγους ανάγκης διάσωσης του, όσο τον τρόπο αυτής (συγκεκριμένους φορείς), όσο και τον τόπο και τρόπο έκθεσης του στο κοινό σε σχέση και με το ελάχιστο κόστος (τιμή κάτω και από scrap) απόκτησης και κατόπιν αποκατάστασης και διατήρησης ενός ούτως ή άλλως …..πτωχού πλην τίμιου πλοίου ανοικτού τύπου. Αλλά όλα αυτά πια είναι περιττά αφού πλέον είναι εντελώς κατεστραμμένο και δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να αποκατασταθεί.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πολυ ενδιαφερουσα συζητηση.

Οπως ειχα ρωτησει τον Φεβρουαριο, "Μηπως γνωριζει κανεις ποιος ειναι ο ιδιοκτητης και αν πουλιεται οπως ειναι τωρα";

Εχω κανει ωρισμενα τηλεφωνηματα αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω ακρη.  ΝΑΠ

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε Γιώργο, όπως έγραψα διαφωνώ εν μέρει, όχι συνολικά, σε όσα έγραψες. Για παράδειγμα συμφωνώ οτι το πλοίο έχει μια ιστορική αξία για το ρόλο του στην ανάπτυξη των πορθμειακών γραμμών στην Ελλάδα, διαφωνώ ως προς τη συσχέτιση του παρόντος πλήρως μετασκευάσμένου σκάφους με αυτό που συμμετείχε στις επιχειρήσεις του β' Παγκοσμίου. Θεώρησα οτι η αγανάκτηση σου ήταν απέναντι στους κρατικούς φορείς, τώρα αντιλαμβάνομαι οτι είναι γενικότερη. Δυστυχώς στην  κοινωνίας μας υπάρχει - κατάλοιπο της τουρκοκρατίας ίσως - ένας  χατζηαβατισμός, μια μιζέρια, μια κλάψα όπου όλα τα φορτώνουμε στο  ρημαδοκράτος και σχεδόν κανείς  δεν αναλαμβάνει πρωτοβουλίες. Ειδικά όταν αυτές κοστίζουν σε χρήμα. Ίσως για αυτό θεώρησα οτι και εσύ βλαστημάς αυτές τις ελεεινές κρατικές δομές, οπότε χαίρομαι που ξεφεύγεις από τα τετριμμένα. 




> Το ότι υπήρξαν κάποιες πρωτοβουλίες για διάσωση – διατήρηση ιστορικών πλοίων οι οποίες δεν είχαν αίσιο τέλος, δεν νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να αποτρέψει τις όποιες μελλοντικές  παρόμοιες πρωτοβουλίες, πολύ δε περισσότερο αν αναλογιστούμε ότι για μία αποτυχημένη περίπτωση, υπήρξαν (τουλάχιστον σε πολιτισμένα κράτη) πολλές περισσότερες επιτυχημένες. Μία επίσκεψη στο shipspotting, στην κατηγορία «Museum Ships», μπορεί να μας πείσει για του λόγου το αληθές. ». Όσον αφορά την περίπτωση του ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ την οποία θυμάμαι πολύ καλά, το ότι τελικά δεν είδες κάποιον πρόθυμο να βάλει  λεφτά για να γίνει η διαμόρφωση του σε μουσείο, τι άραγε σημαίνει ??? Ότι οι φίλοι που είχαν κάνει αφιλοκερδώς την αξιέπαινη προσπάθεια  συλλογής υπογραφών για την διάσωση του πλοίου, θα πρέπει να είχαν προηγουμένως εκπονήσει και τις ανάλογες μελέτες χρηματοδότησης αυτής της διάσωσης ??? Το ρωτάω αυτό γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνω την έννοια του «Υπογραφές για να πληρώσει ποιος ;» Οι υπογραφές αναφερόντουσαν στην έκφραση επιθυμίας διάσωσης και όχι στα διαδικαστικά που θα εξεταζόντουσαν από αρμοδιότερους σε επόμενη φάση (ή οποία φυσικά δεν ήρθε ποτέ χωρίς να ευθύνονται γι αυτό οι φίλοι).


 
 Σαφέστατα οι αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες δεν πρέπει να αποθαρύνουν αλλά να αποτελούν μαθήματα για τις επόμενες προσπάθειες. Ως προς το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ θα συνεχίσω να πιστεύω οτι η κίνηση συγκέντρωσης υπογραφών ήταν άτοπη, ειδικά από τι στιγμή που θα δίνονταν σε "αρμοδιότερους" (υποθέτω κρατικούς παράγοντες εννοείς). Ναι, θα προτιμούσα πρώτα να γίνει μια μελέτη αποτίμησης του κόστους και μετά να γίνει η όποια προσπάθεια. Ωραίος ο ρομαντισμός... και εγώ έχω δει όνειρα με τη διάσωση του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ ή του ακόμη πιο ιστορικού ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ και σίγουρα κάποιοι άλλοι θα ήθελαν να είχε διασωθεί το ΚΥΚΝΟΣ, το ΓΛΑΡΟΣ ή κάποιο άλλο ιδιαίτερα ιστορικό ακτοπλοϊκό. Όμως δεν αρκούν υπογραφές αλλά χρειάζεται χρήμα, και κατά (τη δική μου) προτίμηση όχι από κρατικές επιδοτήσεις. Ωραίο είναι να λέει κάποιος οτι θέλει να μην παέι ένα σκάφος για σκραπ, ανούσιο όμως αν δεν έχει μια δομημένη πρόταση να καταθέσει και η οποία δεν στερεί κρατικό χρήμα από άλλους πιο σημαντικούς τομείς. Όπως είχε πει κάποτε ο Βαγγέλης Βεντούρης σε μια ομήγυρη που συμμετείχα "άμα το ήθελαν τόσο ας ερχόντουσαν να το αγοράσουν"...




> Είναι δυνατόν να θέλω να προτείνω την διάσωση ενός ιστορικού πλοίου, και να με αποτρέψει το γεγονός ότι ταυτόχρονα υπάρχουν άλλοι που επιθυμούν την διάσωση κάποιων άλλων ιστορικών πλοίων ??? Ε τότε ας παραιτηθούμε από τα πάντα και ας μην μας νοιάζει τίποτα σε κάθε τομέα της ζωής. Εγώ εκφράζω την δική μου θέληση, άλλοι την δική τους. Αν έχουν απήχηση, αν κάποιοι λίγοι ή περισσότεροι ενδιαφερθούν, αν τα επιχειρήματα μου είναι σωστά, αυτά είναι τα ζητούμενα, και όχι το «δεν προτείνω κάτι γιατί θα υπάρξουν και άλλοι που θα προτείνουν κάτι διαφορετικό». Επίσης τον μεγαλύτερο ρόλο στην έκφραση της κάθε επιθυμίας έχουν οι παράμετροι της. Για παράδειγμα, δεν μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε το χρηματικό αντίτιμο που απαιτείται για την διάσωση και μετέπειτα διαχείριση του ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ με το χρηματικό αντίτιμο που απαιτείται αντίστοιχα για το υπερωκεάνειο ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ (ούτε κατά διάνοια !!!), ούτε και να βάλουμε στην ίδια ζυγαριά την ιστορία του ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ στην ακτοπλοία της χώρας μας με το αν μας …..αρέσει αισθητικά ένα γκαζάδικο τύπου Τ2 με δυο κομοδέσια και ατμοστρόβιλους ή τα συναισθήματα που μας δημιουργεί το πλοίο στο οποίο υπηρετήσαμε. Μην συγκρίνουμε ανόμοιες καταστάσεις.



Φυσικά Γιώργο και πρέπει να συνεχίσουμε να οραματιζόμαστε το καλύτερο. Ο καθένας αυτό που θεωρεί καλύτερο. Αυτό δεν μπορεί κανείς μας το απαγορεύσει. Και από τη στιγμή που δεν το φορτώνεις στην "πλάτη" του παραλημένου "κράτους" μας, τότε έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα να το κυνηγήσεις. Σαφώς το κόστος διατηρήσης του ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ είναι μικρότερο από αυτό ενός μεγάλου σκάφους, όμως και η σημασία (κατά τη γνώμη μου) είναι κάπως μικρότερη. Πάντως θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ ένα πλοίο σαν το Σ.ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ - τοποθετημένο στην ξηρά κάτω από τη γέφυρα του Ρίου - να αποτελεί ένα πολιτιστικό χώρο που να συσωρεύει και τις πληροφορίες για την ιστορία των θαλάσσιων μεταφορών της περιοχής. Και επειδή ρώτησες αν φαντάζομουν οτι αυτό θα μπορούσε να είχε γίνει  προ χρεωκοπίας, πριν το 2009, θα σου πω οτι ναι πιστεύω οτι τότε θα μπορούσε να είχε γίνει. Όχι από πολιτιστική ευαισθησία ή αγάπη για την ιστορία αλλά γιατί ο κάθε (βλαχό)δήμαρχος είχε πρόσβαση σε κοινοτικά κονδύλια (δανεικά που τώρα ξεπληρώνουμε) και ήθελε να δείξει "έργο" για να βγει να πει "κοιτάχτε τι έκανα" και να τον ξαναψηφίσει το πόπολο.




> Τέλος, οπωσδήποτε  σεβαστή η άποψη σου για το μη αναγκαίο της διάσωσης του ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ, όπως -είμαι σίγουρος- είναι σεβαστή και από εσένα η δική μου άποψη. Θα μπορούσα μάλιστα εδώ (για να σε πείσω !!!!!), να επανέλθω με ακόμα περισσότερα στοιχεία και προτάσεις όσον αφορά τόσο τους λόγους ανάγκης διάσωσης του, όσο τον τρόπο αυτής (συγκεκριμένους φορείς), όσο και τον τόπο και τρόπο έκθεσης του στο κοινό σε σχέση και με το ελάχιστο κόστος (τιμή κάτω και από scrap) απόκτησης και κατόπιν αποκατάστασης και διατήρησης ενός ούτως ή άλλως …..πτωχού πλην τίμιου πλοίου ανοικτού τύπου. Αλλά όλα αυτά πια είναι περιττά αφού πλέον είναι εντελώς κατεστραμμένο και δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να αποκατασταθεί.



Και βέβαια να το κάνεις Γιώργο. Όχι για να πείσεις εμένα, αλλά για να προωθήσεις μια άποψη και να την κάνεις γνωστή μήπως και βρεις συμπαραστάτες. Προσωπικά δεν θεωρώ το σκάφος εντελώς κατεστραμμένο καθώς αυτό που κάηκε (το κομοδέσιο) κατά τη γνώμη μου θα έπερεπε να αφαιρεθεί σε περίπτωση μετατροπής του σε μουσείο και να ανατικασταθεί με ένα κομοδέσιο σαν αυτό που είχε όταν πρωτοταξίδεψε ως πορθμείο. Επίσης η μηχανή δεν είχε σχέση με την αρχική.
Ασφαλώς το κόστος απόκτησης δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με την αξία του ναυαγίου ως σκραπ αλλά θα πρέπει κανείς να ψάξει να βρει αν το σκάφος βαρύνεται από χρέη και να προσθέσει το κόστος στεγανοποίησης - ανέλκυσης και επισκευής. Αυτά για αρχή, μετά πας σε κόστος αναπαλαίωσης, διαμόρφωσης σε μουσείο και συντήρησης.
Από πλευράς μου θεωρώ οτι έκανα το (όποιο) χρέος μου δημοσιεύοντας σε Ελλάδα και εξωτερικό την ύπαρξη του σκάφους με την ιστορία του, έτσι μήπως και κάποιοι ενδιαφερθούν για αυτό. Θα σου πω οτι ενδιαφέρθηκε μόνο η ομάδα που ερευνά - εδώ και χρόνια - τα ναυάγια των αδελφών του στη Φαλάσαρνα της Κρήτης. Όχι για να το "σώσει" αλλά για να πάρουν δείγμα μετάλλου από το Σ.ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ προκειμένου να καταλήξουν σε τι ποιότητα μετάλλου είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί στη ναυπήγηση αυτών των αποβατικών. Το βιβλίο τους "The Forgoteen Flotilla" είναι εξαιρετικό και το συστήνω σε οποιονδήποτε ενδιαφέρεται για αποβατικά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άρη συγγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση αλλά δεν είχα πολύ ελεύθερο χρόνο.




> Σαφώς  το κόστος διατηρήσης του ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ είναι μικρότερο από αυτό ενός  μεγάλου σκάφους, όμως και η σημασία (κατά τη γνώμη μου) είναι κάπως  μικρότερη. Πάντως θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ ένα πλοίο σαν το Σ.ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ -  τοποθετημένο στην ξηρά κάτω από τη γέφυρα του Ρίου - να αποτελεί ένα  πολιτιστικό χώρο που να συσωρεύει και τις πληροφορίες για την ιστορία  των θαλάσσιων μεταφορών της περιοχής.


Για μένα πάλι η "σημασία" που αναφέρεις, δεν έχει να κάνει με το μέγεθος ενός πλοίου αλλά με την ιστορία του. Αυτό που είπα είναι ότι το ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ διαθέτει και όλα τα ιστορικά στοιχεία ώστε να θέλει κάποιος να το διατηρήσει, και είναι πολύ μικρότερο το κόστος του σε σχέση με κάποιο άλλο πολύ μεγαλύτερο. Στην (υπόθεση εργασίας) εύρεσης ενός πρόθυμου χρηματοδότη (λέμε τώρα.....) είναι άλλη παράμετρος όταν τα έξοδα είναι Χ και άλλη όταν είναι Χ επί 100. Όσον αφορά στην υποθετική έκθεση του ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ "σε χώρο στην ξηρά κάτω από τη γέφυρα του Ρίου", είναι μία πρόταση (σχεδόν πανομοιότυπη) με αυτή που είχα παραθέσει και αναπτύξει σε άλλο φόρουμ πριν αρκετά χρόνια. Μην ξεχνάμε ακόμα, ότι το ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ δεν ήταν μόνο το πρώτο πορθμείο που δούλεψε στο Ρίο - Αντίρριο και κατά προέκταση στην χώρα μας, αλλά είχε και τεράστια ιστορία στον Πατραικό και Κορινθιακό κόλπο ευρύτερα. Το έχουμε δει σε πολλές καρτ-ποστάλ από το λιμάνι της Πάτρας, σε φωτογραφίες από αγιασμούς των υδάτων και από αθλητικά δρώμενα, το έχουμε δει δεμένο στην Ναύπακτο, στο Κρυονέρι, θέλω δηλαδή να πω ότι δεν ήταν ένα απλό πλοίο της γραμμής του Ρίου, αλλά είχε και μεγάλη δραστηριότητα παντού στις ευρύτερες περιοχές. Όσο για τις εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες επιβατών που είχε μεταφέρει κατά την 35ετή (1946 - 1981) καριέρα του ως επιβατηγό στην Ελλάδα, τι να λέμε τώρα..... άστο.......      




> Και βέβαια να το κάνεις Γιώργο. Όχι για να πείσεις εμένα, αλλά για να  προωθήσεις μια άποψη και να την κάνεις γνωστή μήπως και βρεις  συμπαραστάτες. Προσωπικά δεν θεωρώ το σκάφος εντελώς κατεστραμμένο καθώς  αυτό που κάηκε (το κομοδέσιο) κατά τη γνώμη μου θα έπερεπε να αφαιρεθεί  σε περίπτωση μετατροπής του σε μουσείο και να ανατικασταθεί με ένα  κομοδέσιο σαν αυτό που είχε όταν πρωτοταξίδεψε ως πορθμείο. Επίσης η  μηχανή δεν είχε σχέση με την αρχική.


Θα αστειεύεσαι Άρη (τρόπος του λέγειν). Δεν βρέθηκε .....πολιτιστικά ενδιαφερόμενος πριν την οικονομική κρίση που όπως και εσύ έγραψες το θεωρούσες πιό εύκολο (και το 2000 επίσης ήταν το πρώτο πορθμείο στην χώρα μας, ήδη ήταν 60 χρονών, και από τα τελευταία παλιά πολεμικά αποβατικά), δεν βρέθηκε και μετά, όταν δηλαδή το πλοίο ήταν παροπλισμένο μεν, άρτιο δε. Και θα βρεθεί τώρα που είναι αποτεφρωμένο (λυωμένη η υπερκατασκευή) και ημιβυθισμένο πάνω από χρόνο ??? Αλλά ακόμα και να βρισκόταν, προσωπικά δεν με αφορά - ενδιαφέρει πλέον μια τέτοια (εντελώς απίθανη) περίπτωση. Κι αυτό διότι η άποψη μου είναι ότι ακόμα και να μην είχε καεί, αν το πλοίο τελικά διασωζόταν θα έπρεπε να "εκτεθεί" με την τελευταία γνωστή του μορφή. Οι μετασκευές που δέχτηκε από το 1946 μέχρι και τις μέρες μας, ήταν η πορεία εξέλιξης του μέσα στον χρόνο, ήταν οι λαμαρίνες, τα μηχανικά και ξύλινα μέρη που προστέθηκαν κομμάτι με κομμάτι μέσα στο πέρασμα των δεκαετιών, ήταν μέρος της ιστορίας του. Ένα πλοίο με κομοδέσιο "μαιμού", ξαναφτιαγμένο δηλαδή κατ' ανάγκην εξ' αρχής σήμερα, είτε με την μορφή που είχε όταν πρωτοταξίδεψε το '46 ως πορθμείο, είτε ακόμα και απομίμηση της μορφής του τελευταίου που κάηκε, προσωπικά θα μου ήταν εντελώς αδιάφορο (τουλάχιστον) και οπωσδήποτε εντελώς άχρωμο, άοσμο και ανιστόρητο. Θα ήταν κάτι σαν....... να πέθαινε η γιαγιά μας, και πάνω στο μνήμα να μην της βάζαμε μία φωτό πρόσφατη για να την θυμόμαστε όπως "έφυγε", αλλά μία φωτογραφία της όταν ήταν ...10 χρονών.  

Τουλάχιστον, κάποια στιγμή ας το πάρουν το ναυάγιο από την Ελευσίνα, και ας το πάνε για ένα "αξιοπρεπές scrap".

Σημ. Όσον αφορά τις μηχανές του, είχε αλλάξει τουλάχιστον δύο φορές, η πρώτη στα τέλη δεκαετίας '40, και η δεύτερη :




> Στην ανακατασκευή του 1974 είχανε τοποθετηθεί στο πλοίο νέες μηχανές, KELVIN UK 2X415 HP.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εδώ ένα βίντεο που βρήκα στο youtybe με τη φωτιά που έπιασε στο Ευγενία Π στις 14/07/2015.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μιας και ανέδειξες τις ιδιαιτερότητες της πλώρης των Mk1, ανεβάζω και μια φωτογραφία από το LCT-16 ενώ χρησίμευε ως Πλωτός Γερανός Z-14 του Ο.Α.Ν. κατά τις εργασίες απομάκρυνσης ναυαγίων στο Ηράκλειο την άνοιξη και το καλοκαίρι του 1946. Το οτι απέγινε μετά δεν το γνωρίζω και θεωρητικά θα μπορούσε να είχε εκποιηθεί από τον Ο.Α.Ν. για να γίνει το Σ.ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ.
> 
> oan231.jpg


Σε φωτό άγνωστης χρονολογίας που μου έστειλε μέσω email καλός μου φίλος, βλέπουμε - διακρίνουμε στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου κάτω δεξιά το Mk1 - LCT-16 (κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα, για να μην πω βεβαιότητα). Το θέμα είναι μήπως και μπορούμε να τοποθετηθούμε χρονικά (μέσω της παρουσίας άλλων πλοίων). Αν είναι π.χ. φωτό του 1946, μένουμε σε αυτά που γνωρίζαμε, αν είναι όμως σε μετέπειτα χρόνια (1947 - 50) τότε θα μπορέσουμε να αποκλείσουμε την πιθανότητα το LCT-16 να ήταν το μετέπειτα ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ (πολλά ζητάω, το ξέρω !!!).

Iraklion.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Στην   φωτογραφια βλεπουμε στα δεξια ενα εκ των τριων  των Ιταλικων επανορθωσεων πολεμου του Μ.Νομικου αρα  η φωτογραφια ειναι απο τον Ιουλιο του 1952 και μετα_

----------


## Ellinis

Ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία που σίγουρα μας δείχνει οτι ο πλωτός γερανός Ζ14 πρώην LCT-16 δούλευε ακόμη στο Ηράκλειο το 1952 (τουλάχιστον). Μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του (στην περίοδο της κατοχής) μπορούμε να δούμε εδώ.
Η αρχική ταυτότητα του Σ.ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ ταυτίζεται με την ταυτότητα του LOKFAHRE που ανελκύστηκε στη Σύρο και δίχως άλλο είναι ένα από τα LCT-1 ή LCT-19 που είχαν αυτοβυθιστεί στα Μέγαρα τον Απρίλη του 1941.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Σωκρατης Ιασεμιδης   φωτογραφια στο ebay

_http://www.ebay.com/itm/GREECE-SHIP-...8AAOSw03lY409c

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες του ημιβυθισμένου ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π. Όπως το κοίταζα, αναρωτιώμουν για πόσο ακόμη θα μείνει σε αυτή τη θέση. Αν δεν ακουμπάει σε όλο του το μήκος στο βυθό δεν θα είναι απίθανο με τον καιρό να το δούμε να σπάει στα δυο...

112.jpg
111.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ποσο λυπαμαι. Για μια ακομη φορα η ιστορια της ναυτιλιας μας εγκαταλελλειμενη...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να και μια εξέλιξη που αφορά το πλοίο (αναμενόμενη βέβαια). Ενώ τα τελευταία χρόνια στο equasis αναφερόταν "*Status :* In casualty or repairing" σε χθεσινό update εμφανίζεται πλέον ως : "*Status :* Total Loss (since 14/07/2015)".

Νομίζω πως είναι πιά καιρός να μεταφερθεί το παρόν θέμα στα _"Ιστορικά ανοικτού τύπου"_, εκεί που πάντα δηλαδή ανήκε ουσιαστικά η ιστορικότατη πρώτη παντόφλα της ακτοπλοίας μας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ένα screenshot από το βίντεο του newsbeast.gr, για να το έχουμε το πλοίο και όπως φαίνεται από ψηλά στην Ελευσίνα.

Screenshot.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μέσα από μία μικρή αναφορά στο _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_, από την συνέντευξη που είχε δώσει ο κάπτεν _Νίκος Κουμπουρλής_ για τα χρόνια που έζησε στις γραμμές του Πατραικού (ολόκληρη η συνέντευξη _εδώ_), μαθαίνουμε κάποια ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία.




> Τον _Οκτώβριο του 1946_ έρχεται το _πρώτο_ φέρυ μποτ στο Ρίο-Αντίρριο και το καΐκι σταματά τα δρομολόγιο. Λίγο μετά ο καπετάν Νικόλας πιάνει δουλειά ως μούτσος. «Ήταν το _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_  και έπαιρνε _8_ αυτοκίνητα μέσα. Εκεί έμεινα 4 χρόνια και στη συνέχεια  πήγα στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό, να υπηρετήσω τη θητεία μου. Έκατσα 27 μήνες».

----------


## Espresso Venezia

._
ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_ στην γραμμή του Ρίου, μετά την δεύτερη μετασκευή, κατόπιν διαπλάτυνσης αλλά όχι επιμήκυνσης και πριν το ανέβασμα της γέφυρας. Φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη πάνω από το _ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ_.

004.jpg__004_ZOOM.jpg

_©_ Από το προσωπικό μου αρχείο, αγορασμένη από το Μοναστηράκι.

----------


## Ellinis

Εξαιρετική πόζα και βλέπουμε οτι ήταν φορτωμένο τόσο που δεν έκλεινε ο καταπέλτης! Άλλες εποχές...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία. Ποτέ δεν το εχω δει τόσο καθαρά

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ._
> ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_ στην γραμμή του Ρίου, μετά την δεύτερη μετασκευή, κατόπιν διαπλάτυνσης αλλά όχι επιμήκυνσης και πριν το ανέβασμα της γέφυρας. Φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη πάνω από το _ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ_.
> 
> 004.jpg__004_ZOOM.jpg
> 
> _©_ Από το προσωπικό μου αρχείο, αγορασμένη από το Μοναστηράκι.


Την ίδια σχεδόν φωτογραφία (τραβηγμένη λίγο πιό πριν - λίγο μετά), την ξαναβρήκα την περασμένη Κυριακή στον ίδιο "πάγκο" στο Μοναστηράκι, προφανώς ήταν και οι δύο από κάποια οικογενειακή εκδρομή. Στο πίσω μέρος της (εννοείται δεν την ξανααγόρασα) έγραφε με μολύβι _"1971 - Επιστροφή από Άρτα"_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δύο όμορφες φωτογραφίες από τον μώλο του Αγίου Νικολάου στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας. _Στην πρώτη_ το _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_ έχοντας δεξιά του -κατά πολύ μεγάλη πιθανότητα- το _ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ_, και _στην δεύτερη_ το _ΜΕΛΙΝΑ_ (του Ευθυμιάδη) και το _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_ οριοθετούν τον χώρο για αγώνες του Ναυτικού Ομίλου. 

Από το "Patras Memories - Αναμνήσεις απ' την παλιά Πάτρα".

----------


## gioros

Μια πλωρη με ιστορια .........IMG_20191122_122015.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια αεροφωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο Ο.Λ.Ελευσίνος και δείχνει τα τελευταία στάδια της διάλυσης του ΕΥΓΕΝΕΙΑ Π. που έλαβε χώρα πέρι. 
242317602_1031476400959482_4974495501281369706_n.jpg

Τον περασμένο Ιανουάριο ένα δελτίο τύπου του Οργανισμού ανέφερε:




> Μετά από συντονισμένες ενέργειες της Διοίκησης του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Ελευσίνας(Ο.Λ.Ε.) ΑΕ, πέντε ακόμη ναυάγια και επικίνδυνα-επιβλαβή πλοία, τα οποία ήταν εγκαταλελειμμένα επί σειρά ετών εντός της ζώνης Λιμένα Ελευσίνας, αρμοδιότητας Ο.Λ.Ε. ΑΕ, επιβαρύνοντας το θαλάσσιο περιβάλλον, απομακρύνθηκαν οριστικά από την περιοχή.
> Ειδικότερα, μετά την ολοκλήρωση των εργασιών ανέλκυσης απομακρύνθηκαν από τον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας τα παρακάτω ναυάγια:
> • Ε/Γ -Τ/Ρ “VIOLETA”, σημαίας Ονδούρας, το οποίο βρισκόταν ελλιμενισμένο στην περιοχή Κρόνος από τις 28/6/2008 και χαρακτηρίστηκε ναυάγιο την 1η Σεπτεμβρίου 2010.
> • *Φ/Γ -Ο/Γ “ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π” ( Ν.Π 987), που ελλιμενίστηκε στην περιοχή Κρόνος στις 3/09/2008 και κατέστη ναυάγιο στις 14/07/2015.*
> • Θ/Γ “THELE”, σημαίας Delaware- πρώην Παναμά, που ελλιμενίστηκε στην προβλήτα πρώην Αλιευτικής το 2003 και χαρακτηρίστηκε ναυάγιο στις 25/03/2009.
> • Ε/Γ-Τ/Ρ “KAPTAIN MARKOS” (πρώην “ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ Ι”), σημαίας ΗΠΑ Delaware-πρώην σημαίας Ονδούρας, το οποίο ήταν ελλιμενισμένο στην περιοχή Κρόνος από τις 21/11/2008 και χαρακτηρίστηκε ναυάγιο στις 12/12/2009.
> πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πάει και αυτό.  Καταστρέφουμε όλοι την ιστορία μας.

----------

